# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  GHost EVo2

## TiSpOkEs

MIST!!!!!!!!!!!

Hallo Lars,

das Evo II wird voraussichlich Ende März ausgeliefert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen - With best regards 
Oliver Ernstberger 
GHOST Mountainbikes GmbH 
Klaerwerkstr. 5 
95652 Waldsassen/Germany 
www.ghost-bikes.de

----------


## Red

Wars doch nix mit den zwei Wochen, tut mir aufrichtig leid.

----------


## Old Anonym

Das mit Ende März kannst Du glaube ich auch vergessen, wenn ich daran denke, daß letztes Jahr mein Nothshore auch Ende März geliefert werden sollte...
Wenn Ghost ehrlich ist, dann sagen sie zu Dir: Auf keinen Fall vor Ende März, voraussichtlich aber 6 - 10 Wochen später!
Gruß

----------


## letsfets

so ein verdammter sche*ss jetzt wart ich schon 20 wochen und jetzt dauert es noch mal 4 wochen länger. das kann ja wohl echt nicht wahr sein

----------


## wald-vollernter

lets wait 

eben noch mal ein paar wochen

----------


## letsfets

was bleibt mir auch anderes über?

----------


## OLB EMan

hier am ende der welt gehts halt gemächlicher zu

----------


## ClemDMC

Mööööh... duat ma voi lad!! I was ned ob meins a erst später kommt, is ma aber a relativ egal, i hab mei Dual und mit dem dafoa is a no a monat wenns sein muass, das ane Monat das as Radl im Keller steht mocht donn, bei mir hoid, a kan uznterschied mehr!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ich komm net nach bmais wenns evo net da iS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so sieht ma aus! will net mitm dual pro hin.

----------


## v1per

jo HEUL DOCH...
oida das du so a bremser bist hätt ich ma a ned dacht 
ich war bis jetzt nur mim HT in bmais und ma kann trotzdem alles fahren

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ja ich heul :PPPPPPPP
na diesma komm ich will abas evo! :P du m1 poser du!

PS: das poser is nur n joke also bitte regt euch net auf wers falsch versteht!!!1

----------


## Old Anonym

Mein Händler hat mir vor 3 Wochen gesagt das mein Evo 2  diese Woche kommt! Ich hab diese Woche dann mal angerufen und jetzt sagt er, dass er es noch nicht genau weiß wann es komm. Ich glaube nicht dass des no de Woche kommt, aba happy war i!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

Meiner ruft erst an wenns da is, dann nehm ich sofort frei, fahr hoch zum bikeladen, fräs alles nach, fahr heim, baus zam, fahre

----------


## Old Anonym

Kann man auf dem Ghost auch normale Schaltungen verbauen oder nur die scheiß Saint?

----------


## Basscommander

Für die Saint braucht's ne Spezielle Nabe, net nen speziellen Rahmen...
Also: geht. 

EDIT: aber dauert ja eh noch, bis der kommt!

----------


## KAI

Naja, wenn das Schaltauge ganz weggelassen wurde siehst ganz schön alt aus mit ner normalen Schaltung!

Wird bei Ghost noch ein Schaltauge drangebraten? Oder gibts zwei Versionen?

----------


## Old Anonym

Die Frage is nur wie lange noch!

----------


## Old Anonym

Wie baut ihr eures auf?? Und welche "billigen" Bremsen soll i draufmontiern, weil i hab lei Julies udn de bringen mi teilweis um den letzten Nerv wenn i wiedamal bemerk dass einige V-Brakes gleich gut zupackn! Und as quietschen vo meiner Julie is a sagenhaft^^. Wegen Bremse hat gedacht an a Hayes Hfx 9 HD oder u.U. a Grimeca sys 12 aba de hat i gern mit 200/180 also Hilfe bidde!

----------


## Basscommander

HFX9

----------


## letsfets

und es verzögert sich nochmal um drei wochen ... echt solangsam hab ich die schnauze voll. überleg mir grad ob ich mich nicht doch für was anderes entscheiden soll

----------


## Old Anonym

ghost ist noch eh voll der auschschuss !

----------


## letsfets

so langsam glaub ichs auch

----------


## pika

Meiner hat mich mit nem trikot und der passenden hose ruhig gestellt.warte auch schon ziemlich lange.Hoffe das warten lohnt.

mfg

----------


## Basscommander

Gibt's für den Preis nicht auch noch was Vergleichbares? 

EDIT: oder soll ich sagen: Was lieferbares?

----------


## letsfets

ich hab jetzt das dabomb moab ins auge gefasst. wenn mein händler mir wegen der verzögerungen keinen preisnachlass gewährt kauf ich mir das

----------


## ClemDMC

Geh bitte, wegen der 3 Wochen werdets eich doch ned ongaggn oda? I glab solche Verzögerungen gibts bei vielen Firmen. Vielleich hams ja noch was verbessert...? De Zeit vergeht sicher recht schnell, jetzt hamma ja schon soooo lange gewartet! Und wieso soll da da Händler an Nachlass geben? Is doch ned seine Schuld!

PS: Mitm Moab Bomb kommst aba ned ganz so günstig davon

----------


## Basscommander

Was soll'n der Kosten?

----------


## DMRKILLER

haha lars musst halt noch warten ne!!!!!

aber wennst es hast viel spass damit du weisst scho das ich des dann fahr!!!

----------


## wald-vollernter

alle die denken dass das evo2 ende märz kommt. hab bei ghost nochma nachgefragt. es kommt erst mitte april bzw KW 16

hier die mail:
"Hallo,

leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, das das Evo II erst in der 16. KW
geliefert wird (Mitte April)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GHOST - Team
Melanie Urban"

 so langsam regts mich auch auf.

----------


## letsfets

aber was willste machen ... für den preis gibts echt nix vergleichbares

----------


## wald-vollernter

jop schon.

mir ist auch lieber dass sie eher noch weiter entwickeln an dem rahmen wie wenn er dann unausgereift aufn markt kommt und man nur ärger mit ihm hat 
außerdem will ich den rahmen besonders wegen gabel un dämpfer  
also WARTEN

----------


## ClemDMC

Vielleicht sollt ma, um de Zeit zu vertreiben was anderes machen... zb. wieder mal was zum DH-Rangers Rahmen beitragen. I hab mi heite schon a Stunde damit beschäftigt, und dabei nicht ein mal an's Ghost dacht!  

Aba lass ma Ghost doch noch des ane Monat werkeln und schau ma dann was daraus worden is... viellecht wirds ja a Überraschung *freu*!

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich hab noch en bike, von dem her isses nit so schlimm. is zwar en cc-rahmen aber springen und northshore fahren kann ma mit dem auch  

ende april brauch ich den rahmen aber, da hab ich zwei wochen frei

----------


## Old Anonym

16. KW

----------


## wald-vollernter

joa, aber freu dich niocht zu freu. 

kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es bei dem datum bleibt  
weil der hersteller heißt ja ghost 

also wart ma noch ne runde

----------


## letsfets

solangs bis zum bikefestival willingen mitte juni da ist. und die hoffnung darauf hab ich noch nicht aufgegeben

----------


## Old Anonym

I bin sowas von grantig!!!!! Laut Händler hat i des schu über 1 Woche!!!! AAAAAAAa auf den hab i a an Grant weil i derzeit an anderen Liefertermin vo Ghost per Mail erhalten hab als er ma vor 2 tag gsag hat

----------


## wald-vollernter

bleibt doch ruhig 
bringt doch eh nix.

kümmer dich halt selber drum, oder schweiß dir den rahmen selber  
oder schau auf www.starbike.com da steht auch in wieviel wochen der rahmen lieferbar sein wird voraussichtlich.

----------


## Old Anonym

starbike kenn i schu^^. Aba ma kann e nix machn da bring oam Grant a nix. I bi´n no soo jung und doch schu soo einsichtig :P

----------


## Supah Gee

N Kumpel von mir der hat sich n Canyon Bike bestellt, bei dem dauerts auch bis Mitte April. Die ham geschrieben "aufgrund von Produktionsverzögerungen in Fernost".

----------


## letsfets

ja ist bei ghost auch so ... angeblich sind die zulieferer aus fernost schuld

----------


## ClemDMC

Naja, da kann ma jetzt echt nur mehr warten!
Aber was anderes: Mei Händler fasziniert mi immer wieder: I war heite bei ihm, was seh i da hinten im Lager? ca. 20 Kartons von jeweils etwa 100*100 cm. I hab ma dach i spinn! Was der typ schon alles bestellt hat! A Lieferung KTM-Bikes is a schon kommen, von Ghost sand a schon ca. 5 CC-Geräte kommen. Der Mann schlagt des Jahr voll zu!! I glab der mecht sein Rekord von letztem Jahr an verkauften Bikes noch toppen  , und des wahren schon verdammt viele!

----------


## wald-vollernter

bei meim händler stehen daheim in seinem "lager" 30-40 bikes im karton 
weiß nicht wies bei dem zuhause aussieht, hehe

wenn ihr sehen würdet wie klein das geschäft ist dann würdet ihr denken der spinnt. aber die grenznahe lage zur schweiz erhöht die verkaufszahlen erheblich

----------


## blackforest

Jetzt stellts euch doch nicht so an. 

Mein Sattelstütze kommt auch erst im April. 

Solang muß ich noch mit der alten Fahren. 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob Hardtail oder Fully!

----------


## ClemDMC

Hmmm... i hab heite irgendwie erfahren das as Evo nächste Woche kommen soll. Angeblich hat da Händler nachgefragt (hab i von am freund erfahren). Naja, werd' ma sehen obs stimmt!

----------


## wald-vollernter

dann frag ich nochmal bei ghost nach, ganz einfach ist das 
aber ich glaubs eher nicht. 

edit:
ich hab nachgefragt:
"> Hallo Ansgar,
> 
> das Evo2 ist definitv in der KW16 lieferbar, später wird es auf keinen
> Fall
> mehr.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> GHOST - Team
> Melanie Urban
"

also.

----------


## letsfets

"später wirds auf keinen fall mehr"

aber vielleicht früher ... ich wills hoffen

----------


## wald-vollernter

joa, ich glaub das hoffen noch mehr  

dann bekomms ich evtl doch noch vor der sattelstütze vom blackforest

----------


## TiSpOkEs

Hallo Lars,

ja das EVO II ist lieferbar ab der KW 16 (Mitte April)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GHOST - Team

----------


## ClemDMC

Hat mir mein Händler jetzt gestan a bestätigt.... der typ kann si a auf kan Termin fixieren...  . Naja, wenigstens wissens wir jetzt sicher!

----------


## Old Anonym

mhhh is ja alles schön und gut aber wo kann ich des evo2 überhaupt im internet bestellen ich hab scho alles durchsucht und nix gefunden  disorderer a-t gmx dot de

----------


## Feindi

Z.b. bei  www.starbike.com

----------


## Old Anonym

Servus!
Kann des sein des as Ghost für Ö erst in da 17.Woche lieferbar is? Des hat heit mei Händler behauptet und dem glab i nimma so schnell was^^

----------


## wald-vollernter

laut ghost kommt es spätestens 16. KW
haben sie mir zumindest geschrieben. also wirds da auch kommen. ob die ghostler des nur für dt gemeint ham weiß ich nicht.

----------


## Old Anonym

hab heute mit meinem händler gesprochen - rahmen kommt erst kw 19 (zumindest nach tirol). mein fazit: geist ist für mich gestorben. sollten das bike mal besser als 05er modell anpreisen.

----------


## blackforest

Ich würd mich mal informieren welches Jahr wir grad haben. Wenn ein Rad im April 2004 rauskommt ist es ein 2004er Modell.

----------


## Old Anonym

Welcha Shop In Tirol hat gsag dass des 19. Woche kimmt???
Laut Ghost isses ja no die 16. oda? Laut mein Händler in Tirol isses die 17te

----------


## Old Anonym

Wie baut ihr euer Evo 2 auf "wenn" ihr es bekommt??
Méins wird folgender maßen aufgebaut
Bremse: Gustav M 190/160
Felgen: Vorn D321 und hinten noch eine Rigida und wenn die hin is kommt auch a D321 eini
Reifen: Vorn Maxxis Minion Dh 2,5 60a
        Hinten: Noch Racing Ralph^^
Schaltung: Xt/Xt mit Deore Hebeln
Kurbel: Lx (wird hoffentlich noch ein bisschen halten)
Sattel: Bitte um Vorschläge(Preis möglichst gering) i hab an Dabomb DaBanket ins Auge gefasst weils den in camo gibt. Aba bei dem weiß i nit ob ma da no gemütlich Pedaliern kann
Pedale: DaBomb Bearclaw
I ohff i hab nix vergessn

----------


## Darky

un was für ne gabel?

----------


## Feindi

Wird wohl die Breakout sein,die dabei ist 
@Sattel:ich hab gute Erfahrungen mitn Fizik Nisene gemacht,ist auch schön gemütlich

----------


## Darky

ups sry mal wieder nich nachgedacht *gg*

----------


## letsfets

meins wird so:
rahmen	ghost evo
LFR	sun single track + hügi fr
Kurbeln	Shimano saint 
Innenlager Shimano saint
Bremsen	Hayes mag dh
shifter	deore
reifen	maxxis minion / highroller
pedale	shimano dx
sattel	extralite the saddle
sattelstütze tune
kassette	shimano 105
schaltwerk 105 RD-5501 SS
vorbau	fsa
lenker	easton dh

----------


## Konfusius

edel edel!

----------


## letsfets

hehe danke. hatte ja dank ghost auch genug zeit die teile auszusuchen

----------


## ClemDMC

Gutes Argument für Ghost!!!

----------


## letsfets

vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste freude

----------


## stone

meins wird
LRS: Mag 30 HR XT VR Grimeca  (hoffentlich bald was besseres)
Kurbeln: Holzfeller Rg
Innenlager: Truvativ DH
Bremsen: Hope M6ti
Shifter: LX
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller
Pedale: Easton Flatboy
Sattel: F.U.N.N. Big Grab
Sattelstütze: 
Schaltung: XT/ LX


Mfg Matthias

----------


## Mr.Radical

Fohrst ohne Gabel?

----------


## stone

Eh , eine Sherman Breakout + so wie alle anderen auch

----------


## Konfusius

bei diesem ghost set muss man die sherman nehmen, oder?

ich persönlich find nämlich, dass da eine junior / super t einimuss!  

grü

----------


## Darky

gut das ich net der einzigste bin *gg*
aber nette teile habts euch da so rausgesucht !

----------


## Old Anonym

I bin a der Meinung dass da a Super T einimuss, aba bis i die Sherman ausfahr wern no a paar jahr vergehen, da i jetzt mei Psylo grad um grad ausdafahr.

----------


## Old Anonym

meines könnte so aussehen:gabel, vorbau, lenker nach setgustav m 04ex729 + xtsram x9 + triggertruvativ huss.maxxis minion 2.7Paar nette griffe ......

----------


## TiSpOkEs

sattelstütze is ja dabei. lenker gabel steuersatz usw ja auch von daher is das halbe rad schon fertig. den rest nehm ich von meinem HT. keine lust alles aufzulisten, ihr werdet einfach n cooles pic bekommen

----------


## pika

Meins wird folgender maßen aussehen.

Laufräder: Sun DT dazu XT Hr Nabe
Schaltung: Komplett XT (Schaltwerk kurzer käfig)
Pedale: Time Z
Bremsen: XT vorne mit ner 203 Scheibe und hinten 160 Scheibe.
Sattel: Tioga
Reifen:Schwalbe Fat Albert dazu Nokian Schläuche.
Griffe: DMR

So ich glaube das wärs.Fehlt nur noch das Herzstück  

mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich glaub das ghost wird ein volksbike. das bekommen echt viele leute.

meins wird so aussehn:
dt hügi freeride naben vorne und hinten
single track 26" 32 speichen
komplett xt geschaltet
hinten louise mit hoff ich dann 180 scheibe
vorne louise fr 04 mit 210er scheibe
fat albert hinten vorne
vorbau, lenker, gabel, dämpfer, sattelstütze das was dabei ist.
2004er xt- kurbeln mit xt-innenlager
dmr v12 pedale



wie bei allen fehlt mir noch das EINE wichtigste stück an der ganze sache. der rahmen mit dem andren krempel dran

----------


## ClemDMC

Is jezt leicht echt a Sattelstütze dabei? Aufgelistet is ja kane... des würd ja dann hasn i hätt ma fast um sonst ane kauft...  sinnlos

----------


## wald-vollernter

auf allen bilder von dem teil in echt hab ich gesehn dass eine drin ist.
und wenns keine dabei hat, kauf ich lieber dann eine wie wenn ich dann nachher 2 hab.

----------


## letsfets

zwei sattelstützen sind aber gar nicht mal so sinnfrei. die eine ( ne möglichst billige) sägste ganz kurz ab zum reinen dh fahren und die andere lässte schön lang, wenn du auch mal ne tour vorhast

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich werd mir wenn der verstellbereich nicht ausreicht für tour eine teleskopsattelstütze von titec kaufen.

----------


## stone

Hey an ne Teleskopsattelstütze hat ich auch gedacht, haste vielleicht ein Shop wo man des Ding kaufen kann ?

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Schick dem Blackforrest mal ne  Pm

----------


## ClemDMC

Der Verstellbereich is eh ned sooo mager wenn i so auf de Fotos schau...20 cm werden des schon sein. Ob i jetzt 1 Sattelstütze mehr oder weniger hab is ma ziemlich wurscht, i hab dann eh bei de 3 MTB's an selben Durchmesser... zufällig. kamma ja dann immer tauschen damits optisch a bissal spielerischer wirkt  .

----------


## TiSpOkEs

aufbauen...wenns überhaupt mal kommt

----------


## Basscommander

Jungs... ich muss schon sagen... Ihr tut mir alle ganz schön leid... während ich auf meinem Bike die Wälder rocke, sitzt ihr zu Hause und wartet auf nen Rahmen...

Mein herzliches Beileid...

Trotzdem noch viel Spaß!

Basscommander

----------


## TiSpOkEs

für was hab ich mein ht? um fast 6 paletten hochzuspringen *angeb*

----------


## wald-vollernter

nur weil ich auf mein evo wart heißt das nicht dass ich jetzt nicht biken kann

----------


## wald-vollernter

bei titec kann man teleskopsattlestützen kaufen. die kann dir jeder bikeshop bestellen.

----------


## Old Anonym

I hab zwar jetzt nur alles a bissl Überflogn aba wer hat gesagt dass er jetzt nur noch zu Hause sitzt! Ich geh natürlich auch jetzt noch mit dem alten biken und es macht auch immer noch spaß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was sowieso das wichtigste is!

----------


## TiSpOkEs

evtl is meins gestern gekommen. händler hat lieferung bekommen. morgen mal nachfragen

----------


## letsfets

wenns so ist: oarsch

----------


## ClemDMC

I tendiere darauf das er ned kommen is... bzw. i vergönne es dir ned!

----------


## Old Anonym

@ Tispokes hast es bekommen??? I, da ich ein sehr sozialer Mensch bin  würd es dir vergönnen! Falls es schon hast mach bitte Fotos!!

Und ich habe noch eine Frage: was für einen Reifen bekommt man hinten hinein???

----------


## wald-vollernter

wenn der des schon hätte wären schon lange bilder da

----------


## ClemDMC

Der traut si a lei ned schreiben weil er si so schämt das er es no immer ned hat

----------


## TiSpOkEs

war noch ned beim händler. kein zeit am sa und muss dem noch was bringen, mach ich morgen.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ok ist nicht da. er hat aber gestern ghost angerufen und die sagen es geht mit den trekkingrädern zusammen raus ende dieser oder anfang nächster woche. ma sehen

----------


## letsfets

naja eine woche später hab ichs dann auch

----------


## wald-vollernter

joho goil. morgen schreib ich meine lezte arbeit in meinem schulleben. dann nur noch abi 
da kommts evo grad recht wenns kommen würd  
hoffentlich kommts auch echt. es wird warscheinlich meinen abischnitt beeinflussen, aber egal

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Oh wär des geil,wenn ich a scho Abi fast abgschlossen hätt,muss noch 3Jahre in der scheiß Schul sitzen .

Hoffentlich kommen eure Bikes bald-->ihr tut mir nämlich alle richtig leid

----------


## wald-vollernter

da kuck, die einen habens abi bald. die andren haben eben ein bike  
ich schreib dann nochmal wenn ich die letzte aprilwoche frei hab  ich hoff da isses wetter gut. ätsch

----------


## letsfets

müch würd mal interessieren wie gross ihr seit und welche rahmengrösse ihr genommen habt. ich bin ca 1,86 und hab nen 44er genommen, da ich mit dem evo eh keine längeren touren fahren werd

----------


## pika

ich habe den rahmen in 48 genommen,bin 1,84.mfg

----------


## stone

1,90 44er soll ja schön wendig sein und ein Kumpel von mir ärgert sich immer das er sein RM7 in 48 gekauft hat

----------


## wald-vollernter

48, bin knapp 1,90

----------


## Freerider88

Ich hab auch ein Freerider von Ghost ist ähnlich gebaut und mit 1,81 und Rahmengröße 48 genau richtig

----------


## Old Anonym

Bin ~180 tendenz noch steigend^^. Ich hab 44er genommen und zum Touren fahrn wird sicher noch gehn wenns Kollegn mit 44er Stinkys schaffn

----------


## TiSpOkEs

44er mit 1,86m größe *nimmer warten will*
aber ab sonntag hab ich ja ne ablenkung, da kann ich mich auf unserem neuen gelände austoben mit bauen und abholzen usw. WAHH übermorgen ist schon die 1. bauphase mit bäume fällen

----------


## TiSpOkEs

is euer schon in sicht?

----------


## Old Anonym

Mit viel Glück in 2 Wochen!

----------


## Basscommander

Oder 3, oder 4, oder 5...

----------


## Old Anonym

Sag nit sowas Bassi^^. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!!! Aber jetzt no was ernsthaftes: Was is die maximale Reifenbreite hinten? I will ma nämlich an High Roller Kaufen! I weiß zwar dass 2,5 auf jeden Fall reicht und werde mir vermutlich a an 2,5er kaffn aba woas jemand ob da 2,7 a einigehn würd???

----------


## TiSpOkEs

1. reg dich mal 
2. maxxis baut ja nicht so breit aber 2.5 reicht eigenltich aus. 2.7 sollte eigentlich schon gehen

----------


## pika

Son scheiß ,war heute bei meinem Händler und was sagt er mir.Evo 2 erst 19 KW.
Schönen dank der Frühling kann kommen. 

mfg

----------


## Groovy

So jetzt hab i mi registriert!^^
I war heit a bei meinem Händler und der hat dann angrufen und der Typ hat dann zu meinem Händler gsag dass des Ziemlich sicher ende nächste Woche kommt!

----------


## pika

Naja ich hoffe mal das deine version stimmt.Wäre natürlich besser.aber ich glaube es erst wenn der rahmen da ist.

mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

die firma is doch ma der letzte dreck. da versprechen se einem dass es spätestens diese woche kommt und jetz solls wieder erst ende nächste woche kommen oder sogar erst in 3 wochen.
ich mein die wollen die sauböcke doch auch verkaufen, dann sollen se des so managen dass es rechtzeitig kommt. ein dermaßenes fehlmanagement können sie sich nicht oft leisten.

*******verein   

_bitte nicht so rumschimpfen tun, danke_ 

ok, geht in ordnung

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Ich hab jetzt den threat ned durchgelesen, aber:

ich denk mal, dass die hersteller wohl die letzten sein werden, denen es recht ist, wenn ein rahmen viel zu spät ausgeliefert wird.
Man bedenke: Zoll (sind noch a bissl langsamer als die bullen, und de sand schon ned schnell) weltweite terrorangst ( in kombination mittm zoll eine fast unüberwindbare hürde, da mehr kontrolliert wird und trotzdem aber ned schneller gearbeitet wird)  komplette überlastung der häfen momentan, da der frühlingsanfang immens viel arbeit mitbringt (vile waren zur gleichen zeit) und und und....

ich denk , dass da kaum wer was dafür kann, ausser de politik!     Anarchie!!!!

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Ihr könntet doch schon von der Bestellung zurücktreten oder?

----------


## wald-vollernter

es kann nicht sein dass nur zoll usw schuld sind. das evo sollt ja erst ende januar schon kommen. dann hieß es märz, dann ende märz, dann mitte april. jetz schreibt einer was von 19.KW. das muss ja nicht stimmen. hab da auch grad bei ghost nachgefragt, mal schaun was se schreiben. so lang hält der zoll sicher nicht bike rähmen fest. und den rest (frühlungsanfang -> viel arbeit an häfen usw) muss eine firma mit einberechnen. und wieso sagen sie es dann einfach nicht was schuld ist. kann ja nicht so schwer sein. versteh es einfach nicht wie man sich so verschätzen kann.
um einen monat würd ichs ja verstehn, aber nicht von ende januar oder ende februar bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher auf ende april, anfang mai. des gibts doch nich.

aber jetzt wart ich mal ab bis ghost antwortet, wenn sie überhaupt antworten. 

natürlich könnt ich die bestellung stornieren, aber wo bekomm ich so gute teile für den preis her  son angebot gibts leider nicht überall um die ecke, deshalb wart ich ja.


eigentlich würds mir ja nicht so viel machen, hätten se gleich gesagt dass es später wird. des war doch meiner meinung nach schon von anfang an sicher dass es bis februar nicht auslieferbar sein wird, wenns jetz bis mai dauert

----------


## incredibledave

werden die ghost-bikes net in tschechien gebaut ? ich meine in der bikesport-news mal nen bericht gelesen zu haben, das der produktionsort von ghost 5 km von waldsassen entfernt is, also kurz hinter der grenze´.

@ wald: schonmal über ne alternative zum evo2 nachgedacht ?

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich weiß nich wo ghost produziert.
problem ist dass das evo2 eben ein super preis-leistungsverhältnis hat. glaub nicht dass man so was nochmal findet. vor allem die 170mm single crown vorne und spv hinten und vorne sind für mich ideal. die gabel kann ma absenken zum bergauf fahren und spv is da auch ideal dafür. klar es würden auch 150mm FW tun, aber mir gefällt des ghost auch recht gut. und kosten tuts halt echt sau wenig für die ausstattung. also werd ich warten, ich hoff mein xc-bike hält bis dahin durch, und die black die mit ner 210er scheibe gequält wird 
aber die nächsten 1 1/2 wochen kann ich eh nich so oft biken weil ich da abi mach. aber danach brauch ich des teil unbedingt.

----------


## Groovy

Sers! Also i bet jetzt schu jeden Abend dass der Rahmen kommt   , Bzgl Alternativen: Da würde mir auf Anhieb mal ein Moto (Curare) oder sehr geil wäre auch ein Elan Able One ( Rahmenpreis ~1000). Das Able one sieht zwar geklaut aus aba trotzdem geil!
Falls der Rahmen noch über 1 Monat hinausgeschoben wird weiß ich nicht ob ich nicht das Elan holen sollte!  

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

jo.
aber beim evo is noch ne breakou plus dabei. die kost nochmal 990 euro zum rahmen dazu. und son swinger 4-way isch au teuer. und wenn ich so geile teile für den preis haben kann wart ich doch lieber noh eine woche mehr.

deshalb gibts für mich bei genauerem überlegen auch keine alternative, es sei denn es heißt dass das evo erst nächstes jahr kommt

----------


## Groovy

Ich glaube ein Vanilla RC wäre beim Elan dabei und dann könntest Dir ja ne Super T holn. Die Sattelstütze wäre dazu auch noch voll Versenkbar. Dabei wär vlt die Uphill Fähigkeit n bisschen schlechter aber das wäre zu verkraften denk ich!

MfG
Groovy

----------


## blackforest

Also ich find ne absenkbare Gabel muß echt dran sein an nem Fahrrad das sich Freerider schimpft.

Ansonsten kannst du damit echt nicht lang den Berg hochfahren. Und auf ne andere Weise kommt man hier halt nicht an schöne Abfahrten.

Es soll ja kein reines Bikepark-Fully sein.

----------


## pika

Hat einer die Tel.Nr von Ghost Deutschland?mfg

----------


## TiSpOkEs

info a-t ghost-bikes dot de wenn ihr den net zu doof kommt antworten die auch

----------


## wald-vollernter

frag mal einer bitte nett nach. seit ich sie gefragt hab ob es so schwer ist so was zu managen antworten die mir nicht mehr 
so was aber au 

an mein freerider muss ne gabel ran die absenkbar ist. sonst kann ich nich mehr FREEriden sondern nur noch LIFTriden  
ich will des evo, ne alternative kenn ich nicht.

----------


## Groovy

Ivh will euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit a Super T kamma fix no uphilln! Vlt nicht mehr so gemütlich wie mit break out plus aba des würd sicher gehn! 2 Kollegen von mir fahren auch mit einem Stinky 04 bergauf!

----------


## wald-vollernter

klar komm ich damit noch bergauf. aber nicht zügig und erst recht nicht steil. ich will ja nicht den ganzen tag für den weg zum spot brauchen

----------


## pika

habe heute eine email von ghost bekommen.also 19 oder 20 KW.mfg

----------


## TiSpOkEs

und wo mein exchef also der chef vom bikeladen ghost angerufen hat, ham se gesagt es ist schon rausgeschickt *grml* nunja das absenken muss garnet sein nur der preis is halt hammer

----------


## wald-vollernter

pika, wo wohnst du ??
kann sein dass es in deutschland scho früher kommt weils da direkt vom hersteller kommt und in österreich übern vertrieb geht. könnt sein, glaubs aber eher nicht. vor allem weil das von dem andren schon weggeschickt ist.

----------


## ClemDMC

War heite a wieder seit langen beim Händler... hat gsagt er hat ghost heute angerufen und de Bestellung is bearbeitet worden und kommt nächste Woche.... glab zwar ned das was wahres drann is, aba bitte!

----------


## pika

Ich wohne in trier ca 15 kilometer von luxenburg.hier die orginal email von ghost.

Hallo Robert,

das Evo 2 ist wieder lieferbar ab der KW 19 bzw. KW 20.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
GHOST - Team

----------


## TiSpOkEs

WIEDER? lieferbar. naja mal sehen was kommt. bin bissl tv schaun.

----------


## wald-vollernter

laut starbike is dat evo2 nächste woche also KW17 lieferbar.
hab da nachgefragt weil mir ghost eh nich mehr antwortet 

muss ich bis dahin eben noch en bissel touren fahren, is eh besser für die kondition

----------


## ClemDMC

Frage: Wann habts ihr eures eigentlich bestellt??
Könnt vielleicht sein das echt de erste Welle an de Leute de früher bestellt ham ausse gangen is, für mi hats nämlich geheisen das er eben nächste Woche kommen muss... bestellt hab i September oder Oktober, hald direkt nach da Bike & Trimm in SBG, nachdem i an Rahmen as erste mal gesehen habe.

----------


## wald-vollernter

oktober,november so hab ich auch bestellt. aber bis jetz auch noch nix bekommen. wird hoffentlich noch was.

----------


## pika

ist das evo 2 eigentlich auch für doppelbrückengabeln ausgelegt?

----------


## wald-vollernter

nuja sieht schon stark danach aus oder   

schaus dir an.

----------


## Darky

nettes teil...musst dann ma nen bildche zeigen wenn du es aufgebaut hast

----------


## Groovy

AAAAAAAAAAAA


Bei Starbike steht 6 Wochen

----------


## stone

WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
6 Wochen sind die Bescheuert. Langsam hab ich echt kein Bock mehr, wenn Ghost so weiter macht kriegen wir den Rahmen sobalds wieder anfängt zu schneien

----------


## wald-vollernter

hab ich auch schon gesehn.
nur was mich wundert is dass starbike mir vor sie das hingschrieben haben ne mail geschickt haben und gesagt habn dasses evo nächste woche kommt  
und der hat auch gesagt dass des auf den neuen lieferlisten steht, also hoff ich dass es sich bei den 6 wochen um ein fehler handelt.

----------


## robert

Kann ja sein das die Rahmen die in einer Woche kommen sollen schon vorbestellt sind und die nächste Lieferung erst in 6 Wochen kommt.

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich hab schon seit november oder oktober vorbestellt

----------


## Groovy

Ich hab heute das 2te Mail an Ghost geschrieben! Ich hofee dass sie diesesmal antworten!
Wenns echt noch 6 Wochen dauert weiß ich nicht ob ich nicht ein Elan Able one mit Super T oder ein Able 4 mit Junior T holen soll. Das würde in etwa auf den gleichen Preis kommen!

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

da wirst kein glück haben.
die antworten zur zeit glaub ich niemandem.

aber hey, starbike hat schon auf 5 wochen runtergeschaltet 
dann wart ich eben noch mal  
so langsam stinks mir aber auch he

----------


## letsfets

es ist unglaublich . das mit den weiteren 5 stimmt:


Hallo,

> habt ihr irgendeine erklärung warum sich die lieferzeit vom evo
> jetzt schon wieder um 6 wochen verzögert?

Die erneute Verschiebung kam am Samstag per Fax von Ghost:
die Rahmen sind schon seit längerer Zeit da.
Das Problem ist jetzt, dass es an den Dämpfern und Gabeln
von Manitou mangelt.

----------


## wald-vollernter

boah he, ich glaub des jetz aber nicht  

jetz leck mich, jetz kauf ich mir en hardtail für die übergangszeit.

fertig  

nachdem mein rahmen jetz zwei risse hat und jetz vom händler morgen zum hersteller geschickt wird

----------


## Groovy

Das kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein!!! Ich bin schon verzweifelt! Ich fahre seit 2 Wochen mit dem Bike eines Kollegn, und die Teile seines Rades sind auch nicht mehr im besten Zustand und dass muss ich dann alles ersetzen!

      
Groovy

----------


## Groovy

Aber noch eine andere Frage: Wie lang muss man derzeit auf eine Super T opder Junior T warten?? Weil den Plan auf ein Elan umzusteigen hab ich ja schon ein bisschen weiter oben geäußert!

MfG
Groovy

----------


## Darky

@groovy...jetz hast solange gewartet da kannst die 5 wochen doch auch noch warten oder nich?

----------


## wald-vollernter

jo, so wie ich 
macht doch nix.

auf meine bremse hab ich letztens auch 6 wochen gewartet. und wenn die güte eines produkts proportional mit der wartezeit anwächst, dann wird des evo genial, verdammt, brutal, der hammer, einfach mega gut 
weil die bremse ist auch der hammer

----------


## pika

Vieleicht kommt demnächst auch ein evo3 
naja man kann ihn ja schon mal vorbestellen.

----------


## Groovy

Das warten fäält verdammt schwer! Meine Kollegen haben schon alle ihre Stinkies! Nur ich fahr mit dem alten Hardtail von einem Kollegn mit Psylo! Das Bike ist zwar irgendwie genial, jedoch hätte ich lieber ein Evo 2! Kann mir einer Sagen wie die Elans so sind? Wie is die Qualität?

----------


## wald-vollernter

naja, ich denk des evo2 spielt noch in ner andren liga wie ein stinky  

oder lieg ich da falsch  

elan würd ich nicht kaufen, weiß nicht. da gibts billigere die gefallen mir besser.


kauf dir lieber ein GHOST, die sollen angeblich recht schnell liefern.

----------


## Darky

stimmt ghost hat sau geile lieferzeiten *gg*
vorallem das evo2 kannch nur empfehlen, weil das is besonders fix da

----------


## wald-vollernter

oder noch besser die xm scnadium oder wie die heißen, laut starbike 15 oder 16 wochen   

die sin noch viel ärmer dran wie mir 

nie normalen northshores sind auch nicht lieferbar, kommen mitm evo.

nur die komplettbikes vom northshore sind schon lieferbar 
aber wer will des schon

----------


## Groovy

Die ein Xm Scandium wollen habns auch verdient :P
Das andere Problem: ICh hab seit ich mit dem Rad von ihm fahr nur noch Platte, sogar in einem Tubeless hab ich ein Loch gekriegt bei der letzten Tour. 
Kann man so eine Tubeless leicht flicken oder muss da ein neuer Mantel her??
Gegen Patschen hätt ich mir Maxxis überlegt aba die Passen nicht in die HS33 . Downhillschläuche wäre auch eine Lösung denk ich^^.
Aber gibts jemand der schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Eöan gemacht hat??

MfG
Groovy

----------


## beowulf

Tja,

so langsam sollten wir uns mal überlegen 'ne Selbsthilfegruppe aufzumachen - so im style von "anonymen ghost'lern" - schließlich hat der eine oder andere von uns schon entzugserscheinungen. zu elan: das able four scheint recht vielversprechend. bei einem shop in der nähe haben sie ab und zu elan testbikes und damit sind eigentlich alle recht zufrieden. aber wie schnell kann elan liefern ... ? ich hab jetzt schon alle teile und wart' halt noch 5 wochen und nochmal 5 und nochmal 5 und ...

----------


## letsfets

jo das ist mit der selbsthilfegruppe ist ne gute idee. va regts mich auf, dass ich jetzt immer noch 5 wochen warten kann und jetzt die geilste zeit des jahres beginnt

----------


## Groovy

Was für Vorteile hätte das Ghsot gegenüber dem Able 4 ??

Sry wegen OT aber zu Ghost wird man in den nächsten 5-15 Wochen wenig gutes lesen können^^.

MfG
Groovy

----------


## Wohli

Wie könnts ihr eigentlich alle vom EVO2 so überzeugt sein wenns es no gar ned testet habts oder hab i da was verpasst?
des Elan funktioniert sicher ned schlecht is ja a bewährte Konstruktion

----------


## beowulf

Also: Ich weiß nicht wie der evo jetzt tatsächliche ist, genauso viel weiß ich von den restlichen rahmen. einziger test des ghost war in der mtb rider (gemeinsam mit able 4) - der klingt zwar vielversprechend, aber der wahre grund für meine kaufentscheidung ist das preislich günstige paket und die tatsache, daß ghost nur sehr wenig missgriffe in den letzten jahren hatte. 

ps: übers alble four weiß man auch noch nicht viel und solltest du mit bewährtem design die ähnlichkeit mit kona ansprechen, so bedenke, daß das elan 4 gelenker ist und das kona mehrfach angelenkter eingelenker...

----------


## Groovy

De Frage hab i ma a amal gestellt! Also is des ganz fix dass der Ghost Rahmen erst in 6 Wochen kimmt?MfGGroovy

----------


## Wohli

Na, Kona hab i ned gmant Gibt ja genug Firmen die solche Rahmen bauen  z.B. Alutech

----------


## Old Anonym

Mir fallen da bei den ables halt immer die namen cd und kona ein ...

----------


## beowulf

ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei,

aber könnten wir hier vielleicht den längsten "ich ärger mich über die lieferzeiten einer firma" thread eröffnet haben?

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich bin vorm evo überzeugt weil:
der preis ist der hammer
ich wil ne sherman plus 
ich will den swinger 
und ich find den rahmen einfach schön

und einer ausm ibc hat gemeint sein kolleg entwickelt da mit und der kooleg sagt des ding geht ab wie ne sau  


wenn ich so was hör dann muss ich einfach warten 
und es sieht extrem robust aus, und is kein eingelenker der den dämpfer rumbiegt wie er will 

reicht des an gründen, denk schon  

und schau dir des bild weiter vorn im thread an, ich finds sieht eifach hammer aus
und des normale nortshore von 2004 war im test im mtb rider echt gut, und des evo ist länger (wurde bemängelt) unds gfallt mir einfach, hab ich jetz glaub scho arg oft gschriebe.

----------


## Konfusius

ich muss dem wohli auch zustimmen! i würd ma nie a radl kaufen, wo ma ned weiß wie sichs fährt...  
a gutes bike braucht mehr als gute komponenten u. eine gute federgabel; es muss ganz einfach zu einem passen, aber da die individuelle empfindung eines jeden menschen anderst ist... bla bla

----------


## BoB

i glaub i bin no nie ein radl probegefahren

----------


## Konfusius

wär mir zu schad, wenn ich an haufen geld ausgeb u. mir des radl dann ned taugt...

kleines bsp: der wohli hat ein sch***geiles balfa bb7 mit dorado usw. ich bin damit zwar nur eine abfahrt gefahren, aber ich hab gleich gewusst, dass es nix für mich is. (nix gegen des balfa wohli  )  
bei mafa seim hitec slk dh hab i mi draufgestzt u. es hat sofort "gepasst".
is vielleicht auch nur einbildung...  was dh bikes angeht kenn ich mich noch ned genug aus um das richtig beurteilen zu können...   

grü

----------


## Groovy

Mit a bissl Glück kann i as Elan amal testen. Ich bin zwar no nie a Fully richtig gefahren aba was ma da so liest is a 4-gelenker besser als a Eingelenker(JAAAa ich will ne Diskussion :P)
Wieso wissen Leute aus dem Forum die Lieferzeiten vor meinem Händler???

I bin am verzweifeln!! Ich wieß ja rumflennen bringt nix aber egal! Wenn ich mir das Ghost kaufen will kann ich nicht einmal mehr Frustsaufen, weil i jetzt echt sparen muss!

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Was issn beim Ghost für welchen Preis eigentlich alles dabei?
Oder besser:Wieviel kostet der Rahmen mit Sherman,Swinger,Fsa Lenker,Vorbau und Steuersatz und GID Sattelstütze?(des iss doch des was beim Set dabei iss)

Ich frag bloß,weil weder aus dem Workshop noch aus anderen Heften herauszulesen ist was denn eigentlich des Set genau kostet.

----------


## wald-vollernter

rahmenbreakout pls spvswinger 4-way coilfsa-300 vorbau oder so wasgid lenkerfsa the big fat pi glaubob sattelstütze au dabei is weiß ich nicht.aber des kost dann 1699 euro.bei starbike bekommsches für 1500.

----------


## wald-vollernter

SO, alle herhören

offizielle mail von ghost

"
> Hallo Herr Wasmer,
> 
> uns fehlt lediglich das Federelement zur Auslieferung.
> Ich hoffe wir können Ihren Rahmen spät. Anfang Mai
> ausliefern.
> 
"

so, also ghost ist nicht schuld. es sind mal WIEDER die amis     löl

he, aber anfang mai is schon bald.

*vorpcstehtundfreudentanzabhält*  

leck bin ich heut gut drauf 

ich schreib nie mehr ne deutscharbeit JUHU   yeah

----------


## rembox

und du bist noch nüchtern?  

schäm dich  ab in die ecke

----------


## wald-vollernter

du vogel 
ich schreib morgen mathe-lk und am freitag it-lk
da kann ich doch jetz nix trinken 

aber deutsch war für mich das schwerste, lästigste.
mathe ist keine sache und it denk ich auch nicht

----------


## rembox

pfff deutsch is das einfachste du fisch (achjaaa die armen tiere werden wieder als schimpfwörter misbraucht rofl)

mathäää is son "halbes problemfach" naja wünsch dir mal viel glück und will den "tollen" tread nid kaputt machen und somit auch nicht deine freude mindern.

----------


## wald-vollernter

awo, deutsch immer nur 7-9 punkt. das is 3- bis 3+

will jetz echt nich angeben. aber in mathe steh ich zwischen 14 und 15. das ist ne 1 und in it steh ich zwischen 14 und 13. das ist ne 1-.
sorry. aber der nek wollts nit anders.

----------


## rembox

und ich und ich steh in franz auf 5!! do hast es nu is aba gut XDmuss ma jetz fastpath bestelln.

----------


## thomas_b

@ wald-vollernter
so sieht man seine Bilder wieder    
hier für alle ganz gross

www.photom.at/temp/Bike-and-Trimm-(47).jpg

LG
Thomas

----------


## stone

Is das Schaltauge so standart :Big Grin:

----------


## Darky

hehe @wald-vollernter wennch so wie du kein fahrrad hätte würd ich auch so gute noten aber da ich eins hab *gg* schauts bei mir nich ganz so gut aus, aber ähnlich 

*nich bös sein* find nur das das ziemlcih gut passt, bzw ne gute erklärung für deine noten is^^

----------


## wald-vollernter

bis letzten freitag hat ich noch ein bike 
dann hab ich die risse gesehn 
und mein neuer rahmen is heut immer noch nicht gekommen 

oder wie lang braucht mountainbikes.net um nen rahmen zu schicken 

des schaltauge is abgesägt, ich denk dass man den rahmen auf den boden stellen kann. sonst kippt der doch um wenn er aufm schaltauge steht

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Für diesen Fall(und auch anderen he he) ist wohl die Lösbare Verbindung unterhalb des Ausfallendes Vorgesehen...

Aber wenn man Kohle im Überfluß hat kan man auch zur Säge greifen. 

 Ich Drück dir mal die Daumen daß du beide Rahmen mal schnell zu Gesicht bekommst.

----------


## wald-vollernter

so langsam würds mir schon reichen wenn heut noch des hardtail kommen würd. aber denks noch nicht.
und den steuersatz hab ich eh noch nicht gefunden.

des evo dauert denk ich schon noch bis mai. aber is ja auch bald.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

das evo wollt ich in bmais einfahren aber wenn ichs dann grad mal 1 tag hab lass ich das :/ wnen ich bis dahin überhaupt habe.

----------


## Old Anonym

Ein Lichtblick: Mein Händler hat heute gesagt dass das EVo 100%ig nächste Woche kommt!!! 

Wenn das nicht stimmt

----------


## Basscommander

Und da kommt schon wieder meine Frage:

HAST DU DAS SCHRIFTLICH???

----------


## Old Anonym

also mein Händler hat mich erstmal auf die 20. KW weitervertröstet. Angeblich sollen es jetzt Lieferprobleme von Gabel und Dämpfer sein ...
aber was solls solange noch welche die selbenQualen haben ist das ja fast zu ertragen  

muß ich mein Corratec (jetzt Mutant Rahmen) noch ein bischen schinden. mal sehen ob ich den auch klein bekomme

----------


## letsfets

wäre die 20. nicht eh die nächste? blick da bei den wochenzahlen überhaupt net durch

----------


## wald-vollernter

mir hatt ein mitarbeiter direkt geschrieben.
hab da so ne spezial adress 
der hat gemeint es liegt nur am dämpfer. und so hoffen dass sie es spätestens anfang mai ausliefern.
also könnt nächste woche schon gut sein

----------


## ClemDMC

Es gibt einige wenige Modelle de Ghost bereits hat, inclusive Dämpfer... wie eben von den Leuten bestellt worden ist (der Zeit nach) so wird auch ausgeliefert...denk ich. De erste Lieferung sollt zur Zeit raus gehen.

----------


## letsfets

hab bei starbike am 13.10.03 bestellt (lol). damit müsst ich wohl ziemlich mit der erste sein

----------


## ClemDMC

Nö... eigentlich ned  

Und vielleicht gibts ja a nu unter de Händler a Hierarchie... wer weis!

----------


## letsfets

warum hast du noch früher bestellt?

----------


## letsfets

ich wage das mit anfang mai mal zu bezweifeln. starbike hat seine 5 wochen jedenfalls noch nicht revidiert. und die müsste es ja eigentlich wissen

----------


## Old Anonym

Ich vertraue noch einmal( vlt das letzte mal) auf meinen Händler und sage dass der Rahmen nexte Woche kommt!

----------


## pika

Bei meinem Jugendlichen leichtsinn behaupte ich mal das der Rahmen in der 20.KW kommt.

mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

schwätzer 

ghost hat mir geschrieben. der herr ernstenberg hat mir geschrieben dass des evo anfang mai kommt. aber mir jetz au egal. so langs vor juni kommt is mir alles recht

----------


## Groovy

So wiedermal Hoffnung verstrahlen^^
In 5 -6 Tagen soltl ich meins Haben

----------


## TiSpOkEs

jaja mein händler hatte auch mit gost gelabbert und es sollte GANZ SICHER in KW16 kommen. kams? NÖÖ also wartet bis es da is. wenns da is is es da

----------


## wald-vollernter

> wenns da is is es da


 
ein philosoph  

stimmt aber schon. ich glaub erst dass es da ist wenn mich mein händler anruft und ich es 15 minuten später in der hand habe

----------


## ClemDMC

Hmmm... soll i oder soll i ned... i mecht jetzt niemanden as Warten zur Hölle machen... waaa, i scheiss drauf!   Waaaaa, des ding is sooooooooooooo geil (und da ist kein o zu wenig bei soo!!)!!!
Heite schau i nur amal so zum Händler zum plaudern und so... geh i zum 10. mal durchs gschäft seh i'n auf einmal... i hätt fast durchdreht weil er eigebtlich erst morgen kommen sollte...aba he... sehts selbst!!

In diesem zuge nochmal schnell ein Riesen Dankeschön an meine Eltern die mich unterstützt haben und an an TAZER, der mir einen wichtigen optischen anreiz "zukommen" lies!

----------


## Wohli

Wenn er sich so fährt wie er ausschaut! Sehr geil!

----------


## incredibledave

geil  ! hat ja auch lange genug gedauert. viel spass

----------


## Old Anonym

Ist ER das wirklich?sabba sabba sabba...ps: was ist denn das für ein reifen vorne?

----------


## ClemDMC

Glaub mas... wenn er si so fahren würde wie er aussieht dann wär er nur halb so geil zum fahren wie er ist! (viel spass beim entziffern!) Na, ernsthaft: Geht voll ab... kurze Kettenstrebe, ma kommt voll leicht in wheely oder manual, durch des SPV-zeigs a echt total tourentauglich (der schass funzt echt!!!), und i was ned wos i no sogen soll.... des worten von... ähm, von knapp 7 MOnaten war es wert, auf jeden Fall   

PS: Vorne is a stink normaler Fat Albert... hab i nur drauf weil i des vordere Laufrad vorher am Dual-bike ghabt hab und es mi no ned Reifenwechseln gfreit hat, kommt aba wieder da Minon drauf!

----------


## Darky

gratz 

schaut echt total geil aus, könnt man neidisch werdn...

----------


## letsfets

menno, will meins auch haben. hast du ne ahnung warum dein händler das evo schon hat und starbike noch nicht?

----------


## ClemDMC

Weil i's schon ende September bestellt habe!   Also i glaub eh einer der ersten zu sein der es bestellt hat unt eben auch bekommen hat.

----------


## letsfets

najut hab wie gesagt am 13.10. (hoffentlich keine unglückszahl) bestellt. dann müsste meiner ja auch spätestens in 2 wochen kommen

----------


## Konfusius

schaut sehr geilo aus! vioel spass auch von mir

die deemax machen scho was her! die täten mir für mein stinker auch gut gfalln...

----------


## Ludwig

> ie deemax machen scho was her! die täten mir für mein stinker auch gut gfalln...


wem täten die net gfalln....

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ole das erste evo 2 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
ich will auch du schwein

----------


## wald-vollernter

heut geh ich eh mal, zu meim händler. vielleicht hat er ja auch schon eins

----------


## pika

Was ist des fürn Sattel??mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

he clemens
, wie breit muss für das evo das innenlager sein. kannst mir das bitte mal abmesse. dann weiß ich nämlich noch vor ich das evo bekomm ob mein innenlager passt oder nicht

----------


## ClemDMC

Sattl is a Dabomb XC2!

Innenlagerbreite ist 68mm, müsste eh auch auf da Homepage stehen!
Die Bilder schick ich nachher weg!

Aba was mi so richtig anzipft: i komm grad heim von da schule, freu mi voll aufs biken und auf einmal fangts an zu regenen wie aus Eimern!! Find i fies!!

Aja, noch was.... hab am vormittag in da Schule schonamal as Evo2 als Produkt bei www.schlickjumper.de eingetragen, also wenn ihr eures habt könnts da dann dazuschreiben...

----------


## ClemDMC

Noch was für de de noch aufn Rahmen warten: I kann eich sagen ihr brauchts verdammt lange Schaltbowden!!! Da erste (beim Schaltwerk und beim Umwerfer) geht vom Lenker bis zum Innenlager (d.h. beim Umwerfer braucht ma eh glei anen!), da zweite vom Schaltwerk is nur ca. 30cm lang!
I wollts eich nur sagen weil mi des überrascht hat und i dann bled dagstanden bin... hab dan für forne 2 alte Bowden zusammensestukt und muss ma hald am Freitag an langen kaufen!

----------


## Aria

> Sattl is a Dabomb XC2!


sicha?? also hab auf deren page geschaut und da is nix mit XC2

----------


## Aria

frage hat sich praktisch erledigt  hab den saddl bei hibike gefunden...aba wieos gibt es ihn net auf der dabomb page

----------


## wald-vollernter

juhu, dann hab ich ja schonmal das richtige innenlager 

schaltzüge sind bei mir kein problem. werd das bike in der werkstatt von beim bike laden aufbaun. da hab ich alles material sofort zur hand 

musst hier gar nicht so machen mit deim EVO2. mir machts mit meim scab auch spaß. war heut 3 stunden auf mein eigenen shore unterwegs.

----------


## Groovy

Ich habs auch aba noch lange nicht fertig aufgebaut glaub i! Vordere Felge fehlt noch! und n paar andere Kleinigkeiten asba des Ding schuat sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ( kein o zu wenig) geila aus

----------


## wald-vollernter

haaaahaaaa, sehr witzig  

ich hätt alles da. bis auf die letzte schraube 

ich hoff mein händler hat überhaupt eins bestellt, ich hoff der hats nich vergessen   ohhhooohhhh

grad mal am donnerstag fragen, morgen hat der zu.

----------


## ClemDMC

@ Aria: der Sattel wird nimma produziert! Es gibt glaub i nur mehr Restposten... schad eigentlich!!
Hat zerst doch noch zum regenen aufgehört bin dann a bissl durchs dorf gerollt... mit da Gabel glaub i stimmt was ned! wenn i jetzt irgendwo runter"hupf" und vorher mitm hinterrad aufkomm und dann as vordere runterkommt hört ma an sehr schlimmen Knaxer! i glaub des könnt sei weil i jetzt den flachesten Lenkwinkel eingstellt hab und es dann de Gabel a bissal ungünstig trifft... muss i nochamal schauen!
Aufjeden Fall bin i echt sehr froh das des jetzt da is!

----------


## Freerider88

Das ist Rahmenhöhe 44 oder?

----------


## wald-vollernter

clemens, sag mal. wie lang is die achslänge für das innenlager ?? wenn meins nämlich nicht passt muss ich noch ein neues bestellen.

----------


## ClemDMC

Tja, da hab i keine Ahnung... i hab ja Xtype, deshalb hat si de Frage bei mir nicht gestellt... aba i schau da morgen nach ob ich es aussa damess!

----------


## wald-vollernter

danke

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Hallo !

Endlich ist es so weit ...

Ich hatte am 04/10/2003 ein Ghost ns fr Rahmenset bestellt, und jetzt .... ist es daaaaaaaa !
Na das hat aber gedauert   Nächsten Freitag holl ich mir das Ding ab, und montiere es dann gleich auf  
'n Foto gibt es dann auch gleich für euch 
Wartet es ab, es ist jetzt auch nur noch für euch alle eine Tages oder Stunden   Frage !

----------


## JoshJunior

n freund von mir hat ihn auch.
i durfte vorgestern fahren.
und? ... GEIL!!!
hab auch überlegt ihn mir zu holen.
aber wenn es so lange dauert ...

----------


## wald-vollernter

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ahaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
ich wills endlich auch  
*flenn*
heut hat mein händler zu  
morgen ruf ich ihn gleich um 9 an wenn er aufmacht. will jetz auch endlich mal mein evo

----------


## letsfets

super. ich war grad weg, da ruft irgendnen bayer von ghost an und erzählt, dass mein evo erst in der 22 (!) woche kommen soll.
ist das unverschämt oder ist das unverschämt

----------


## wald-vollernter

awo, da wollt dich einer verarschen.

und überhaupt. wer wurde hier schon mal von ghost angerufen  machen die des überhaupt ??

----------


## letsfets

wollen wir es hoffen. jetzt noch sechs wochen zu warten ... da ist der sommer ja fast schon wieder vorbei

----------


## stone

Hmmm , mich hat heut einer von Starrbike angerufen und hat auch gemeint  22KW  
naja bau ich mir halt zuerst mein Dirtbike auf

----------


## Groovy

meins wird hoffentlich die Woche noch fertig!!!!!!!I bin schu so gspannt wie sich des fährt!MAN MAN MANMfGGroovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

> naja bau ich mir halt zuerst mein Dirtbike auf


top idee. hab ich letzte woche auch erst mal gemacht  
anders kann man die wartezeit ja nicht aushalten

----------


## ClemDMC

Man was off Topic: i glaub des is einer der längsten Threads hier im Produte-Board.... i möcht uns allen gratulieren!!  

Back to topic: Hab ma jetzt heute endlich a Dämpferpumpe geholt und alles fein engestellt; muss ehrlich sagen mir daugt des SPV-Zeig!!!  
Wegen Innenlagerlänge: I tu ma leider a bissal schwer des aussazumessen, aba i glaub des is ned so heikel, trotzdem sorry!!

----------


## wald-vollernter

macht ja auch nix. werd dann schon sehn ob meins passt oder nicht.

mein bruder (blackforest) hat mir vorgeschlagen dass wir mal ein ghost-geschädigten-treffen machen sollen. im herbst aber eben erst, weil dann hat auch noch der letzte sein EVO

----------


## letsfets

gute idee. bin dabei. von ghost sollten wir dann aber auch einen einladen

----------


## wald-vollernter

jop, auf jeden fall.
was weiß ich wen, kenn da ja keinen von denen 

erstmal abwarten ob wir alle das evo bis herbst haben

----------


## blackforest

Ladet doch den Klausmann ein. Der wohnt ja in Freiburg also bis nach Todtnau gar nicht so weit.

Außerdem seht ihr dann alle mal was man mit nem radel so machen kann.

----------


## wald-vollernter

der hat aber doch sein downhiller da oder ?

das is langweilig, der is ja lieferbar  
wär aber schon noch ne sache so.

und wer hat gesagt dass wir des in essen machen ??
mir wärs schon am liebsten  aber die andren kommen ja weiß gott wo her

----------


## TiSpOkEs

WILL HABEN ENDLICH ^^

----------


## wald-vollernter

du auch ja  

ich habs ja auch noch nicht   
also wieso solltest es du schon vor mir haben

----------


## Groovy

Innenlagerbreite sollte 68 ham weil mei LX passt^^

----------


## wald-vollernter

gottfriedstutz, meins is immer noch nicht da

----------


## Groovy

Servus Allerseits!
Des Bike is sensationell geil! Mich hätte es zwar beim ersten "drop" fast beim ausfedern abgeworfen aber jetzt habe ich den Rebound eingestellt^^
Mal ne frage an alle die schon eins haben: Fährt ihr mit Spacer? Muss man mit Spacer fahrn(kenne mich da nicht aus)?

PS: Was haltet ihr von meinem Avatar oder wie des heißt?

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

ja leck, ich fang jetz gleich an zu flennen.

evo2 kommt nit, morgen weiß ich hoffentlich mehr :/

das scab das auch geil ist ist auch nicht mehr einsatzbereit weil die deore kurbel mein fahrstil nit verkraftet hat und deshalb dsa pedal nicht mehr festhalren konnt.
meint ihr der spung im anhang is zu hoch für ne deore kurbeln am hardtail ?? 
der rechte aus holz natürlich

----------


## Old Anonym

Ich dneke man kann nicht sagen dass dieser oder ein anderer Sprung zu hoch für Kurbeln ist.
Es kommt darauf an wie schwer du bist und wie du mit demm Körper wegfederst. Ich bin eher leicht und mit Hardtail und verbogener XT Kurbel ~2,5 meter gedroppt und die hat auch gehalten.
Is der Landehang steil oder eher Flach? Aba Ich denke des müssten sie halten

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

war ja nicht ernst gemeint, wr einfach nur so daher geschrieben. gesprungen bin ich schon des ding. is ja au egal jetz, die kurbeln is hin.  

will endlich mei evo, wieso habt ihr eure schon ?? find ich nicht gerecht

----------


## ClemDMC

Mach da kan kopf... dafür freust di dann umso mehr wennst es hast!!! Wobei i jetzt echt wieder an Lack bemängeln muss, aba des is so  viel i bis jetzt gemerkt hab echt des einzige Manko!! Jo, und des hald mit da Gabel wo i eh schon a Thread aufgmacht hab.
@Groovy: Hast su mit da Gabel ka Problem? Ka komisches Geräusch? Und was is mit Fotos? wir warten...  
Aja, wegen Spacer: Hab keine... de 1,5" Spacer bekommst glaub i a ned sooo leicht. Aba es geht a problemlos ohne!!

----------


## Groovy

Also Pics kann i leider nit machen da i koa Kamera hab. Ausserdem will i no gar koane Pics machen  solang a Racing Ralph hinten drauf is ^^
Wegen der Gabel: Es is nit wirklich a Problem aber wenn ich vom wheelie oder ähnlichem nach unten "falle" spricht die Gabel extrem komisch an irgendwie hart am Anfang und dann normal und vom Geräusch kann i nit sagen ob des komisch is oda nit des muss i ma morgn no amal genauer "anhörn"
Aber des bike is soooo geil und SPV funzt unglaublich. Ich habe zwar noch keine Änderungen beim SPV Druck gemacht aber so wie das jetzt ist funzts supa.

MFG
Groovy

----------


## Benngun

mal ne Frage an die leute die ihr Evo2 schon haben: wie habt ihr das geordert? 
Als ich im Fahradladen meines Vertrauens dem Verkäufer mal wieder mit Hinweis auf das Board hier auf den Nerv gegangen bin hat der seinen Zuliefer (Ghost importeur für Deutschland) nochmal angerufen und der muß wohl darüber verwundert gewesen sein das es das Evo2 hier schon gibt ...

----------


## TiSpOkEs

tja nicht alle aus dem board sind aus deutschland. und vor uns wirst du es eh nicht haben :P von daher ist es egal wo du bestellt bzw wo wir bestellt haben

----------


## Benngun

ist vordergründig eher nur Neugier die mich zu der Frage trieb   
und selbst wenn ich es über einen diese Anderen Wege ordern sollte währe das im November bestellte warscheinlich trotzdem eher hier (hoffe ich doch mal) 
und ich gehe mal davon aus das die Glücklichen des Boards die das Evo2 schon haben zumindest in Europa sitzen ...

----------


## pika

hallo!!
heute hat mich mein ghost Händler angerufen und die meinen das die mir das evo 2 sofort liefern können allerdings mit der sherman breakout 150 mm.was sagt ihr dazu.natürlich wird der rahmen dadurch auch ein bißchen billiger.also was soll ich tun.

mfg

----------


## Feindi

Wennst aufs SPV verzichten kannst??
Auf die 2cm Federweg wirds ja nicht sonderlich drauf ankommen

----------


## Old Anonym

würd ich nicht machen; erstens weil rahmen auf die plus zugeschnitten, zweitens weil wenn schon denn schon und drittens aus prinzip.

----------


## pika

die 150 mm sherman hat doch auch spv man kann von 150 mm auf 120 mm runter traveln.

mfg

----------


## pika

ahhh dumm geschwätz von mir sorry "rapid travel"mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

der lenkwinkel wird dadruch um einiges steiler. weiß nicht wie sich das ganze dann fährt. ich würds nicht machen.

wenn du zur zeit noch ein bike hast schon auf gar kein fall, aber weiß ja nicht ob eins hast.

----------


## pika

ne das ist es ja ich hab mein Hardtail verkloppt und am 15 mai wollte ich in den urlaub mit dem evo 2.

ist ja noch nix entschieden ich warte noch wie ghost mir da entgegenkommt Preislich.

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

hehehe !!

Sherman breakout 150 hat auch SPV  ganz sicher, mein ghost ns fr hat so eine !! und SPV ist auch dabei  
SPV Rockt, einfach geil ...

----------


## pika

ok hast gewonnen.hab eben noch auf der page geguckt und ja es stimmt die Sherman Breakout 150 hat auch spv.wie funzt es denn bei dir. Gabs bisher probleme.

mfg

----------


## ClemDMC

He... bitte, den Lenkwinkel kannst so verdammt flach einstellen dast glaubst de Sherman Plus bricht da beim geringsten Fahrfehler ab!   Na, so extrem is ned... aba mitm Lenkwinkel brauchst da am wenigsten Sorgen machen.... Aba es is dei Entscheidung...wennst es glei haben willst  dan nimms! 

Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidung!

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Hallo !Na ja di Sherman ist ganz ok, man muss sie nuch gut einstellen, und sie gut einfahren, nach ein paar Kilometer, laüft alles bestens !!Bis bald Kptain

----------


## Benngun

naja das mit dem Einfahren und dann alles gut trifft eigentlich auf so ziemlich jede Gabel zu. Mal abgesehen von Starrgabeln. Aber wer hat sowas heutzutage noch an einem Rad (BMX mal ausgenommen)

----------


## Old Anonym

"wann liefern die denn endlich????????????????????" frag ich jetzt mal um die sinnlose jammerei wieder ins laufen zu bringen.

an die die ES schon haben: reifenfreiheit vo + hi? paßt die mitgelieferte feder für ein 100kg monster?

----------


## ClemDMC

Reifenfreiheit: Vorne passt a 2,7er Maxxis eine, aba du darfst absolut kan 8er haben!! Hinten glaub i ned das es si ausgeht! Mit am ",5er Maxxis bist v+h echt super bedient!! Hm, de 100 Kilogramm werdn eventunell a Problem darstellen... da Dämpfer is auf etwa 70 Kg abgestimmt würd i amal sagen! Für mi passts hald suppa!

----------


## wald-vollernter

> da Dämpfer is auf etwa 70 Kg abgestimmt würd i amal sagen! Für mi passts hald suppa!


dann kann ich mir erstma ne neue feder bestellen wenn ichs evo hab 
aber mit nem spv dämpfer soll ma ja auch 30-40% SAG fahren.

----------


## ClemDMC

Ja i was ned... de Feder kannst ja a no a bissl vorspannen... naja, muss glaub i jeder selber probieren!

----------


## wald-vollernter

werds dann ja sehn wies mit der feder ist

----------


## Groovy

Hat eigentlich schon irgend ein Deutscher das Bike?^^ 
Mit was für einem Dämpfersetup fährst du ClemDMC?? I hab Leider imma no keine Dämpferpumpe aba mi interessiert trotzdem mit was für am Setup du fährst?

Hat deins schon a paar Kratzer???

MfG
Groovy

----------


## ClemDMC

Dämpfersetup? Wa isn des? Hm beim Dämpfer: Vorn bei Da Aufnahme beim Rahmen han i's in da Mitte weil sonst is da Lenkwinkel echt so dermassen flach, beim Umlenkhebel ganz unten und beim Hinterbau a ganz unten. Im grunde fahr i so das es si sauber anfühlt und das zum schluss a schene Progression is. De Feder hab i nur ganz wenig vorgspannt, Zugstufe ganz offen, zwischen 50 und 100 psi und volumen ziemlich klein.
Bei da Gabel Zugstufe a ganz offen, ca. 50 PSI SPV-Volumen und a ziemlich wenig Volumen wegen da Progression. Kratzer ned aba Macker durch Steinschläge... wenigstens hab i jetzt an Kettenstrebenschutz, sonst glaub i hätt de nimma viel Lack!

----------


## Groovy

Thx für die Antwort!
Zu Kettenstrebenschutz: I bin 1 oda 2x ohne gfahrn und de arme Strebe schaut aus 

OT: wie kriag ma vo oana Normalen Videokamera as Video aufn Pc bzw. was braucht ma dafür? Weil wenn ma des jemand schnell sag kann i morgn oda no in der Woche noch a Pic vo meim radl auituan!^^

----------


## wald-vollernter

dazu brauchst nen video eingang am pc, ein kabel zwischen pc un kabel und die softwre zum des video aufm pc aufzunehmen. und dann evlt noch software zum bearbeiten von dem video.

für was willst du ein video aufn pc machen wenn nur ein bild brauchst ??

----------


## Groovy

!
I könnt ja dann vo unsere Miniclips a Bild rausschneiden! oder gleich einen Miniclip senden   ^^
Brauch ich da a Grafikkarte mit Tv-Ausgang??

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

nein, du brauchst nen tv-EINGANG.

weil das video ja IN den pc soll und nicht AUS dem pc raus  
hehe

----------


## Benngun

da stellen sich ein paar Fragen:

was ist es für ein Kameratyp (analog/digital) was hat die Cam für Ausgänge?

bei einer Digitalen mit Firewire Ausgang reicht schon beim PC ein Firewire eingang und entsprechende Software.

bei Analogen Ausgang wie oben schon beschrieben entweder Grafikkarte mit TV-in oder analoge TV-Karte. Als Software reicht dabei schon das Super Freeware Programm "Virtual Dub" das ding ist super und kann einiges. Schreibt zwar nur AVI (auch DivX) aber zur Not kann man das dannach auch in andere Formate mit entsprechenden Tools umwandeln.

----------


## Old Anonym

Was is in deinen Augen a normale Videokamera?   Na, er meint schon a anologe!

Gibts eh no nix neues von eueren EVO's oda?? Tut ma leid das so lange warten müssts, i würds wahrscheinlich ned aushalten!!

----------


## Old Anonym

Sorry, war ich, clemDMC... bin in da Schule!

----------


## letsfets

könnte ihr das mit der kamera nicht über pm klären. hier gehts eigentlich nur ums evo! danke

----------


## wald-vollernter

weiß eigentlich schon wer wann des evo2 jetz für alle lieferbar sein wird.
weil auf mails reagieren die nicht mehr.

wer hats und wer noch nicht ??
bin ich hier der einizge ders noch nicht hat oder fehlts noch bei mehreren wie bei tispoke und mir.

----------


## letsfets

ich habs auch noch nicht. wie schon mehrfach erwähnt hab ich bei starbike bestellt. auf deren hp stehen noch 2 wochen lieferzeit. allerdings hatte mich mal einer von denen angerufen und gemeint es würde erst deutschlandweit in der 24. woche lieferbar sein. das wäre erst in 4 wochen.

----------


## Benngun

als ich meinen Händler gestern wieder auf den Nerv gegangen bin meinte er vom letzten Telefonat mit Ghost immer noch diese Woche mit etlichen Fragezeichen    
ich werd meinem Händler in ein Paar Stunden mal wieder nerven wo das evo2 bleibt  
und das mit der Cam ist nicht ganz OT da er uns ja so zeigen kann wie schön es sein kann ein Evo2 zu haben

----------


## Groovy

Sers!
Thx fürs Verteidigen Bengun^^
I hoff des mit euren Evo`s geht bald klar weil des Bike is enorm geil! Hey Clem wie schwer is deins?? Meins hat noch 17,8 aba bald mit High Roller und DH-Schlauch(I weiß dass des in den Augen vieler nur mehr Gewicht is aba seitdem i as letzte mal ganz obn am "Hügel" an Platten kap hab und 500 hm den Trail nach unten schieben konnte^^ weil niemand ne Pumpe hatte) also mains wi´rd auf ~18,6 oda so kommen.

MfG
Groovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

> aba seitdem i as letzte mal ganz obn am "Hügel" an Platten kap hab und 500 hm den Trail nach unten schieben konnte^^ weil niemand ne Pumpe hatte


haha, jetz lach ich dich aber aus

----------


## Benngun

für meins (wenn es denn mal kommen sollte) liegen schon Schwalbe AV13D Schläuche bei dem Händler Parrat (der führt die normalerweise nich) 
Und blöderweise is der Verkäufer, der für mich denen von Ghost auf den Nerv geht, heute schon wech. Ich glaub der hat geahnt das ich heute nochmal anrufe

----------


## Old Anonym

an alle die ein Ghost evo 2 bestellt haben.ruft mal euren Händler mal an und fragt ihn mal ob das rad so ausgeliefert wird wie versprochen.mein Händler hat mir heute verklickert das das bike mit einer Breakout (150mm) kommt allerdings in der farbe schwarz.und als Dämpfer kommt anstatt der 4-way der 3 -Way swinger.weil angeblich der 4-way probleme hat.
was auch immer sagt bitte bescheid was euer Händler gesagt hat.

mfg

----------


## pika

ohhhh schon wieder nicht automatisch eingelockt.

----------


## letsfets

na wahnsinn .... werden ja immer besser die nachrichten

----------


## wald-vollernter

meinsch mein händler weiß das ??

glaubs eher nicht.

----------


## Old Anonym

ich habe heute auch erfahren dass das evo 2 mit der breakout und dem 3way ausgeliefert wird. ich habe 4 händler aus der ghost händlerliste angerufen weil ichs nicht glauben konnte --> es stimmt!!!

----------


## pika

was macht iht jetzt?wartet ihr auf das enschärfte Evo 2 oder gibt es noch alternativen.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Des find ich jetzt mal wirklich unverschämt wenn des stimmt .Da wartet ihr jetzt scho seit am halben Jahr und dann sollt ihr ned amal des bekommen was ihr wolltet  Ich würd an eurer stelle,wenns wirklich so iss,nen satten Preisnachlass verlangen(auch wenn der Preis eh scho hammergeil iss).

----------


## wald-vollernter

jetz mal abwarten was kommt.

wenns so ist dann weiß ich noch nicht was ich mach   

EDIT: hab jetz erst ma an ghost ne mail geschrieben. hab da mal höflich anchgefragt ob das stimmt. wenn ja, dann weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll.
mit ner breakout statt ner plus könnt ich ja noch leben, aber ich will kein swinger 3-way  
solll ghost dpch einfach ein 5thElement einbaun wenn answer zu blöd is zum produzieren  

EDIT 2:
da les ich grad dass des mit der gabel eigentlich nich sein kann. weil ghost fehlte nur das federelement zur auslieferung.

evtl isses auch nur so dass man auf wunsch das evo jetz sofort mit 3-way und breakout haben kann wenn ma nich mehr länger warten will. das hoff ich nur, weil dann wart ich.

----------


## ClemDMC

Fahh... des würd mi so erzürnen!! I könnt mi da nimmer halten! I hoff echt as aller beste für euch!! Aber wenns echt so sein sollte.... ha bitte, haltets mich fest!!!  

@ Gewicht... noch nie abgewogen... aba du kannst mir ja sagen was du füre Parts drauf hast dann kann i da sagen obs leichter oder schwerer is!

----------


## letsfets

hab starbike diesbezüglich angeschrieben, aber noch keine antwort erhalten. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden. 
so langsam glaub ich, dass billig doch nicht immer auch gleichzeitig gut heißen muss   naja mal schauen, will ja auch keine vorschnellen schlüsse ziehen

----------


## letsfets

sehr interessant ist was ich da grade auf der starbike seite sehe. demzufolge wird das evo zwar mit der breakout + ausgeliefert allerdings nicht in camou sonder in "einfarbig". bin ja mal gespannt was da raus kommt. aber mit ner schwarzen gabel könnt ich ganz gut leben, da alle meine anbauteile auch schwarz sind

----------


## X-up

........ihr bekommt des teil des joar nimma !

----------


## letsfets

ach weißt du das würd mich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aus den latschen haun. eigentlich hab ich das evo ja schon seit februar. insofern ...

----------


## Benngun

> ach weißt du das würd mich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aus den latschen haun. eigentlich hab ich das evo ja schon seit februar. insofern ...


 wenn du das evo hast ist das ja gut für dich. Ich hätte da schon lieber das Evo2  

also mit ner Einfarbigen Breakout Plus könnte ich auch prima leben ( zur not mal ich die selber an   ) mit dem Dämpfer hab ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt. Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen 3 Way und 4 Way

----------


## beowulf

hab gestern von meinem händler eine mail bekommen: rahmen unterwegs und abholbereit spätestens 18.5. (je nachdem wie schnell die preußen post ist   ). sollte da nicht eine breakout + und der swinger 4-way dabei sein geht der rahmen garantiert zurück an ghost. warten auf einen rahmen ist eine sache, aber warten und ansc... lassen     eine andere. wie heißts so schön: andere mütter haben auch noch töchter die rahmen schweißen. hoffe in ein paar wochen hat dann jeder seine ersten photos gepostet  .

----------


## letsfets

> wenn du das evo hast ist das ja gut für dich


missverständnis. ich hab das evo natürlich noch nicht, aber hätte die erste lieferzeit gestimmt, wäre es anfang februar gekommen

----------


## letsfets

aha.schon wieder was neues. bei starbike kostet das evo plötzlich nur noch 1350 statt wie vorher 1475. hat aber trotzdem den swinger 4-way und ne breakout + drin.

----------


## Benngun

vieleicht sind bei Starbikes so viele Bestellungen Storniert wurden das die jetzt den Preis reduziert haben um die bestellten Rahmen loszuwerden ...

----------


## wald-vollernter

würd jetz mal abwarten.

den anonymen der das behauptet hat kennt ja niemand. ich ruf morgen bei ghost an und will das wissen.

wenn das mit der breakout mit 150 und dem 3-way stimmt dann haben sie mich als käufer gesehn.
weil dann is die austattung auch nicht mehr so super.

die farben wären mir scheißegal, könnt auch alles blau oder rot sein. hauptsache die austattung stimmt.

----------


## wald-vollernter

so jetz isses so weit.

laut starbike kommt das evo2 mit normaler breakout und nem swinger 3-way.

des wars evo2 für mich. ich kauf mir was andres.

----------


## Darky

echt jetz?

hast solange gewartet und jetz holst dir nen anderes bike?

----------


## Old Anonym

weiß noch nicht. wenn ich was andres gutes find dann ja.
denk aber nicht dass ich was gutes und so billiges find.

3-way würd ja auch reichen.

und der preis wird ja angeglichen.  

was weiß ich was ich mach, is doch scheiße jetz alles.

----------


## wald-vollernter

das war ich 

deshalb an alle die das evo mit breakout plus haben.

könnt ihr die gabel mal zwei zentimeter runtermachen. (binden oder mit rta) und für mich mal schaun wie das mit dem lenkwinkel ist. oder gehts auf jeden fall ??

bitte helft mir

----------


## Benngun

mal für nen Dummen: wo ligt denn der Unterschied zwischen 3 Way und 4 Way Dämüfer ?

----------


## pika

Ich verklage Ghost wegen Spaßberaubung.

----------


## wald-vollernter

beim 3-way kannst einstellen:zugstufe,SPV-druck,federvorspannung

beim 4-way: zusätzlich noch das SPV-volumen 


die verädnerten evos kommen mitte woche, laut starbike.com

----------


## Freerider88

Weiß jemand was passieren würde wenn ich einenn 222mm langen Dämpfer einbauen würde-mehr FEderweg oder eher Nachteile?
Normal ist doch nur ein 215mm Dämpfer drin oder?
216mm wäre kein Problem, oder?

----------


## letsfets

also wenn der einzige unterschied ist, dass ich den spv druck nicht einstellen kann bleib ich auf jeden fall beim evo. ich hab doch jetzt nicht seit oktober gewartet nur damit ich mir jetzt doch was anderes kauf. 
und ne 150er sherman ist doch auch was feines. wenns mit dem lenkwinkel so nicht ganz so toll hinhaut, muss ich halt hinten nen 24er laufrad reinbauen, dann müsste es sich wieder ausgleichen
kopf hoch immer kommt das evo jetzt bald

----------


## blackforest

Also ich hör mir das ganze jetzt ja schon lange an. Und so langsam find ich das nicht 
mehr lustig. Des ist doch ne Totalverarsche.


Natürlich kann Ghost direkt nix dafür, scheint ja Manitous Schuld zu sein. Aber so kann man
mit Vorbestellungen nicht umgehen. Einfach mal so die Komponenten runterschrauben.

Irgendwie kann ich es nicht glauben dass diese Teile so wahnsinnig viel mehr gekauft werden als 
letztes Jahr. Marzocchi verkauft die 888 doch auch recht viel und hat keinen Lieferengpass.

Ich finds echt total daneben. Macht doch ne Sammelbestellung Wiplashs oder sowas.
Bei der Menge bekommt ihr vielleicht en guten Rabatt! Dann würden solche Hersteller vielleicht mal
kapieren  dass man so nicht mit seinen Kunden umgehen kann.

----------


## wald-vollernter

den spv-druck kann man schon verstellen. nur das volumen nicht, also die progression nicht.

so schlimm ist das mit der austattung auch nicht.

immerhin kost das evo jetz bei starbike nur noch 1350 euro statt 1700 euro listenpreis.

ich denk ich bleib auch beim evo. ich hoff einer der das evo hat sagt noch was zum lenkwinkel.

----------


## letsfets

ich hab auch langsam die schnauze voll das kann ich dir sagen. eigentlich hätte es im februar kommen sollen. dann gingen es mit den verzögerungen los. mal hier 6 wochen mehr, dann hier mal 8 wochen mehr, aha die dämpfer sind nicht lieferbar also nochmal da 6 wochen mehr und jetzt ham wir mitte mai und plötzlich bekomm ich noch nicht mal das bike das ich vor 7 monaten (in worten *sieben* monaten) bestellt habe.   

was macht ihr jetzt? ich find ja das dabomb moab bomb noch ganz geil ... kennt das einer?

----------


## Benngun

hab auch gerade mit meinem Händler Telefoniert. Wird jetzt mit der 150er Sherman und 3 Way geordert. Laut Importeur soll es dann am Montag rausgehen (o Ton Händler) wenns da ist dauert das Bild nicht lange. Was nur ein bischen blöd ist ist der Federwegverlust vorn ... naja mal kucken wie es sich trotzdem anfühlt. Vieleicht bekomm ich die 150 er dannach gut los und günstig ne 170 er  oder die 150er zerstören und dann ne 170 er rein (vorher mit Wertgarantie versichern   )

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich bin schon in todtnau mit ner breakout mit 150 gefahren.

meiner meinung nach absolut ausreichend. die zwei zentimeter merkt ma doch eh nit.

wenns einem echt zu wenig ist dann macht ma ne längere gabel rein.

----------


## Benngun

naja die Geometrie ist denke ich mal auf die Breakout Plus ausgelegt. Gut die Kann auch auf unter 150 verkürzt werden, aber das ist ja mehr für's berghochfahren. Wie gesagt erstmal haben und kucken wie es sich anfühlt

----------


## wald-vollernter

clemdmc hat ja gemeint den winkel kann man mit der plus verdammt flach einstellen. also wirds in der einstellung auch mit der breakout gehn.

----------


## Feindi

Die normale breakout hat doch eh die selbe Einbauhöhe wie die plus

----------


## wald-vollernter

nein.die plus ist genau die selbe gabel wie die normale. nur dass die überlappung 2cm geringer ist und die federn länger sein werden.aber die gleiche einbauhöhe ist das nicht.

----------


## letsfets

so hab mich nochmal bei starbike erkundigt. so wie ich es verstanden hab, kann das was durch die gabel an lenkwinkel steiler wird am hinterbau wieder durch verstellmaßnahmen ausgeglichen werden. werde jetzt beim evo verbleiben. für den preis gibt es einfach nichts vergleichbares

----------


## Benngun

> so hab mich nochmal bei starbike erkundigt. so wie ich es verstanden hab, kann das was durch die gabel an lenkwinkel steiler wird am hinterbau wieder durch verstellmaßnahmen ausgeglichen werden. werde jetzt beim evo verbleiben. für den preis gibt es einfach nichts vergleichbares


 Ich weiß nicht mehr wer es genau war, aber einer von den Glücklichen meinte doch was von wegen Position der Dämpferaufnahme. Damit sollte es dann gehen. Somit verschibt sich der Einstellbereich des Lenkwinkels wohl so um 1-2° Für die die es sowieso Steiler mögen kommt das gelegen.

----------


## ClemDMC

So.. i hab ma jetzt ned alles durchglesen, aber finds auch a Frechheit! I versuch jetzt amal de Fragen zu beantorten:

@ Lenkwinkel: geht auf jeeeden Fall, wie eben schon erwähnt hab i bei der flachesten Einstellung mit da Breakout + schon angst ds ma de Gabel abbricht.  

@ längerer Dämpfer: Würd ich auf keinen Fall machen! 180mm sind echt mehr als genug!!! wennst damit ned aufkommst kannst ned radlfahren!!!! (ernsthaft!)

@ Unterschied 3 - 4-Way: I find des SPV Volumen sehr wichtig!! Des regelt eben wie schnell der Dämpfer durchschlägt, sprich de Progression. Wennst as Volumen klein machst kannst an Dämpfer schön weich fahren, hast aba trotzdem den as Problem vom Durchschlagen. Ohne des Volumen musst des eben mit da Fedevorspannung einstellen... find ich ned suppa weils Ansprechverhalten sehr darunter leidet!  

Wenns no irgen welche weiteren Fragen gint de i eventuell beantworten kann schickts ma a PM!  

Machts es gut und weiterhin viel Glück das vielleicht doch noch irgendwas wird!

----------


## letsfets

so finale info:
die ghost rahmen werden momentan endmontiert. montag werden sie zu euren händlern verschickt. die sollten sie dann am mittwoch haben. sofern ihr online bestellt habt schicken die händler die evos dann direkt weiter an euch, so dass alle spätestens ihre evos anfang übernächster woche haben. bis dahin werden wir jetzt auch noch durchhalten!
jungs die warterei hat bald ein ende

----------


## Benngun

auf einmal gehts schnell   die Erkentniss das das mit der plus und dem 4 Way nicht klappt hätte die Sache schön beschleunigen können, aber mitlerweile haben wir gedult gelernt

----------


## stone

WWAASS
mit der Breakout kann ich ja noch Leben, aber mim 3 Way  nichtnur das man die Progression nicht Einstellen kann aber es zerstört auch ein bischen die geile Optik vom Bike  
Oh man ich hasse Manitou
Gibt alternatven zum Evo 2 ? Ich hab echt kein Bock mehr

----------


## wald-vollernter

mein gott. nur weil der dämpfer kein ausgleichsbehälter hat musst ja nicht gleich so rumflennen.
wenn willst kannst dir ja noch nen neuen dämpfer holen und den 3-way verkaufen.

die progression kann ma beim evo aber auch beim rahmen einstellen oder ?? müsst ja gehn denk ich mir.

und wenn schon, dann schlägt ma halt en paar mal furch, macht doch nix 


alternativen hab ich auch schon gesucht. aber zu dem preis gibts echt nix andres.

----------


## Groovy

Sers Leute! Tut mir echt Leid wegen euren Evos!
Wird ein großer Preisnachlass wegen Gabel und Dämpfer sein oder wird es gar keinen geben? Wenn es keinen geben würde würde ich das Ghost lassen! Es is zwar ein verdammt geiles Bike ( Ich liebe meines) jedoch dass ihr solange warten müsst ist ein schlechter Witz!

Wegen Alternative habe ich nur das Elan wie ich schon vorher einmal geschrieben habe gefunden! Wenn einem Die Tourentauglichkeit nicht so wichtig ist würde ich mir das Able One und Super T holen. Da müsst dann zwar ein Reduziersteuersatz rein aba die Sherman Forks sind zu teuer wenn sie nicht in einem Set sind!

MfG
Groovy

----------


## stone

Ich flenn wann ich flennen will  
Naja der Schock muste erst verkraftet werden  

Aber nur interresse halben könnt man die Breakout eigendlich auf ihre 170 mm bringen (zb. duch tausch von Feder pos. neg.) obwohl mir die 150 mm ausreichen. Dürft den Buchsen auch nich schlecht tun

----------


## wald-vollernter

der preis ist bei starbike auf 1350 euro. also schon ein nachlass. liste kostette das evo2 ja 1700 euro.

----------


## Old Anonym

mein evo ist heute angekommen wird gerade montiert.bilder folgen.mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

geil, du schwein 

aber ich könnt jetz eh nix mehr damit machen. heut und am sonntag noch fahren. sonst hab ich bis nächsten donnerstag keine zeit.

BILDER,BILDER,BILDER will sehn

----------


## Benngun

ich will auch haben  
und bevor du dich zum Fahren draufsetzt erst bilder posten  sonst

----------


## pika

So die bilder kann ich erst um 23 uhr rein stellen.aber 100%.aber ghostler können ja bekanntlich lange warten.mfg

----------


## wald-vollernter

wir warten auf die bilder auch noch die nächsten 6 wochen

----------


## pika

Hier das versprochene Bild.also Pedale passen leider farblich nicht so ganz aber das juckt mich nicht.ich bin einfach nur froh das ich endlich wieder fahren kann (auch mit den blauen Pedalen)ich kann euch auch noch nix sagen wie es sich fährt aber ihr bekommt euers ja eh nächste woche dann werdet ihr ja selber sehen.

mfg

----------


## Benngun

sieht auch so noch recht gut aus. leider nicht mehr so gut wie ursprünglich geplant, aber immer noch ziemlich geil. Kann meins kaum erwarten

----------


## Old Anonym

Gabel ist auf dem foto auf 110 mm abgesenkt weil die Bremsleitung zu kurz ist.sieht deshalb vielleicht nicht so dolle aus.naja egal.

Bei gelegenheit möchte ich noch meinem Ghost Händler Peter W. für alles danken.jetzt kann der urlaub kommen.

mfg

----------


## Mr.Dooby

Schaut nice aus.

----------


## Old Anonym

und? wie ist der erste Fahreindruck? is es auch mit 3-Way uns 150 er Sherman brauchbar ?

----------


## Schrotti

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder is das Evo 2 wirklich extrem klein. Haben da überhaupt 1,92m Fahrer wie ich drauf Platz???

----------


## wald-vollernter

musst halt den 48er rahmen nehmen dann wirds schon passen.

hoff ich ma

----------


## Groovy

Sieht nice aus des Bike!
Gibt es nur 2 Evos die mit Breakout Plus und 4-Way??? Wenn ja kann ich mich mim Clem glücklich schätzen!

Geht bei euch ( die die es schon haben kA wer schon eines hat) auch immer die Steuersatzschraube auf?? Ich muss die nach jedem 2ten Mal Fahren nachziehn!

MfG
Groovy

----------


## Knirscher

Hallo Zusammen!
Hab mal ne Frage: Warum kann man sich das "Evo2" nicht auf www.ghost-bikes.de ansehen? 
Was kostet es denn und was ist von dem raderl zu halten?
Gruss

----------


## Groovy

KA wieso man sich das nicht ansehen kann. Aber ich finde dass das Bike extrem geil ist!
nur beschissen sind die Probleme mit den Lieferzeiten und mit Gabel und Dämpfer.
Wenn du dir den ganzen Thread durchliest weißt was ich mein

MfG
Groovy

----------


## Knirscher

wo kann man sich das rad denn im inet angucken und was kostets?

----------


## Groovy

Ansehen kannst dus dir in dem Thread!
ClemDMC und noch jemand haben Bilder von ihren gepostet!
Der alte Listenpreis in Ö war 1899 den neuen weiß i nit! Und den Von D kenn i a nit!
u.U. is bei www.starbike.com no a Bild(i hoff der Link stimmt)

MfG
Groovy

----------


## Knirscher

bei starbike.com gibts kein evo2 unter fullies. nur ein northshore.

----------


## ClemDMC

Ich glaube wohl, wir beide sind die einzig "wirklichen" EVO-Besitzer... zur Zeit. Wer weis, vielleicht ändern se des Setup wieder alsbald Manitou keine Lieferprobleme mehr hat.
De Fotos müssten irgendwo 3-5 Seiten vorher sein, in Pinkbike hab ichs auch reingestellt, ma muss nur nach "Ghost EVO" suchen!

Ich glaub ja de anderen User sind schön langsam von unseren Problemen genervt, somit werd ich mich jetzt von dieser Diskussion zurückziehen um sie nich mehr in die Länge zu ziehen. 
Nocheinmal allen wartenden noch viel Erfolg und verzagt nicht... genau genommen hab ich nun auch schon bald 2 Jahre Warterei auf dem Buckel... wenns vorbei is is einfach kaum zu glauben!

----------


## TIH GIB

> bei starbike.com gibts kein evo2 unter fullies. nur ein northshore.


Junge mach mal die Augen auf...  die sind direkt unter den Northshore Rahmen  

Edit:
Nochwas was für Lenkerdurchmesser hat der GDI ?

----------


## TiSpOkEs

31,8 sollte er haben

ich nehm mein ghost net für 1200 statt 1300 würd ichs mit der 150er und dem 3 way bekommen. aber nein ich will es nicht. wnen es 200 oder 300 nachllass gegeben hätte vielleicht aber so nicht. mal sehen obs irgendwann noch mit dem richtigen setup kommt. aber den anderen viel spass.

----------


## stone

Hab mir auch gedacht da es ein bissen wenig ist, aber die Sherman + vs. die normale Brakeout hat nur einen Preisunterschied von ca. 50 € und vom 3-way zum 4-way sinds auch nur 70 €, also ist der nachlass auch gerechtfertigt  
obwohls mir auch stinkt

----------


## LtoThaEON

Jungs, weis jemand von euch die Innenlagerbreite von Ghost Northshore FR??

----------


## Old Anonym

> Jungs, weis jemand von euch die Innenlagerbreite von Ghost Northshore FR??


also wenn du das evo2 meinst (um das geht es hier) dann wurde die Frage schon von ClemDMC auf seite 23 beantwortet:  <pre> Innenlagerbreite ist 68mm, müsste eh auch auf da Homepage stehen! </pre>

----------


## t-chris

Kann mir mal einer erklären was so toll sein soll am EVO 2 gegenüber dem Northshore FR jetzt abgesehen von Gabel und Dämpfer?

----------


## Groovy

Ich würde mal sagn dass der "normale" mehr Tourenorientiert ist aufgrund der Geometrie und der Evo mehr als Freerider, wo das schnelle hinaufkommen Nebensache is.Ausserdem sieht der Evo 2 einfach viel geiler aus!!MfGGroovy

----------


## t-chris

Tatsache ist doch das die Geometrie genau gleich ist, der Umlenkhebel nur ein progressieveres Fahrwerk bringt (das man mit einen Manitou 4way genauso haben kann) und das der EVO um fast 1 kg schwerer ist.

----------


## blackforest

Guck dir mal den Hinterbau an.

Der vom Northshore ist genau der gleiche wie bei den billigen Freeridemodellen von Ghost. Der vom EVO ist um einiges stabiler gebaut.

Außerdem ist die Geometrie nicht die gleiche.

Macht insgesamt en Unterschied. Grad für die Leut die gerne springen, droppen oder viel downhill fahren.

----------


## t-chris

Mit dem Hinterbau hast du Recht der ist wirklich stabiler. Die Geometrie ist aber wirklich gleich brauchst nur die Tests im mountainbike rider vergleichen. Natürlich kriegst du einen flacheren Lenkwinkel mit der Breakout + aber ich habe ja gesagt abgesehen von dem.

----------


## blackforest

Soviel ich weiß steht in der Rider aber auch drin, dass das Testrad ein Prototyp war und die Geo noch abgeändert werden soll.

Wenn du die beiden Rähmen mal vergleichst find ich dass die Geo schon unterschiedlich ist. Gibt aber glaub keine genauen Angaben dadrüber.

----------


## wald-vollernter

> Preisunterschied von ca. 50 € und vom 3-way zum 4-way sinds auch nur 70 €, also ist der nachlass auch gerechtfertigt


jungens bin ich hier im falschen film 

das evo kostet listenpreis 1699 euro.
bei starbike bekommt ihr es für 1300 + irgendwas. was 400 euro unter listenpreis. das sollt ja wohl genügen an niedrigem preis auch mit dem anderen dämpfer.

----------


## letsfets

ich hab jetzt auch wenig lust nach über 7 monaten wartezeit mit irgendwelchen hanseln (sorry ist nicht bös gemeint), die von dem rad anscheinend kaum ahnung haben darüber zu diskutieren ob der preis gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht und wo die unterschiede zum normalen northshore liegen. jungs schaut euch die bilder an, die unterschiede liegen auf der hand und dann zeigt mir doch noch nen anderen freerider mit 180 mm federweg, der für 1350 euro ne breakout und andere teile dabei hat. 
aber fangt bis dahin bitte keine sinnlosdiskussionen an. danke!

----------


## beowulf

Endlich scheint mein rahmen beim händler meines vertrauens angekommen zu sein und das beste daran - es ist ein "original EVO" (d.h. mit der ursprünglichen bestückung)   . Angeblich werden alle rahmen der 1. bestellung (was auch immer das auch heißen mag) noch so ausgeliefert. Glauben kann ich es erst, wenn ich IHN in den händen halte.

----------


## letsfets

wann haste denn bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf, wenn du noch zur "ersten bestellung" zählst?

----------


## beowulf

sorry, wollt ich eigentlich noch angeben  . war so letzte dezember, erste jänner woche.

----------


## letsfets

das fänd ich dann aber dezent unfair, wenn du dann noch zur ersten besteller generation zählst und ich nicht. schließlich hab schon mitte oktober bestellt.
tja das leben ist hard und ungerecht

----------


## Benngun

ich hab in der zweiten Dezemberwoche bestellt und ich bekomm wohl auch nur die normale breakout und 3-Way .... 
der Rahmen sollte zwar gestern schon mit Kurir da sein, aber war nix ... mal kucken ob das ding überhaubt noch die Woche ankommt ... da is der Viper MX den ich mir am Sontag bei E-Bay geordert hab wahrscheinlich schneller ...

----------


## stone

Hab auch schon mitte Nov. bestellt, verdammt wenn die Erstbesteller wirklich noch die orginal Evo`s bekommen, dann ärger ich mich schon das ich nicht beim Local Dealer bestellt hab  

@wald-vollernter 



> jungens bin ich hier im falschen film 
> 
> das evo kostet listenpreis 1699 euro.
> bei starbike bekommt ihr es für 1300 + irgendwas. was 400 euro unter listenpreis. das sollt ja wohl genügen an niedrigem preis auch mit dem anderen dämpfer.


Mein Komentar war nur darauf bezogen das die Preisminderung von 115 € schon ausreichend sind und nicht so wie "TiSpOkEs" meint viel zu wenig wäre

----------


## wald-vollernter

sehts doch mal so. wo is der unterschied zwischen 3-way und 4-way. der einzige unterschied ist die verstellbarkeit der progression am ende des federwegs. das braucht man doch eh nicht, hat kein kein andrer normaler dämpfer.
und 15cm vorne reichen auch vollkommen aus, haben sogar einige vorteile bei der breakout. zum beispiel dass die buchsen länger halten und die gabel steifer ist wiel die 150er sherman 2cm mehr überlappung hat als die 170er.

wenn alle der ersten bestellung noch eins mit plus usw bekommen dann würd ich auch eins bekommen, denks aber eher nicht.

blöd dass heut feiertag ist da kann ich nicht nachfragen obs evo da ist.

----------


## Benngun

meinst du das die 150er unbedingt mehr überlappung hat? Ich glaube nicht das die 170er weniger überlappung hat. Ich vermute eher sogar noch ein bischen mehr wie die 150er. Die Machen ja nicht einfach nur eine etwas längere Feder rein.

----------


## wald-vollernter

nein. die 150er und die 170er haben genau das selbe casting.
bei der 150er sind nach dem einfedern die standrohre so weit unten in den tauchrohren wie möglich. die 170 ist genau das selbe wie die 150er nur 2cm längere federn und 2cm auseinandergezogen.

stand schon in vielen zeitschriften und auf vielen internetseiten dass die 170er 2cm weniger überlappung hat wie die 150er. dadurch hat die 170er auch eine geringere steifigkeit wie die 150er die ja enorm steif ist.

----------


## blackforest

Pah. Die Gabel ist doch labbrig. Lies mal die Steifigkeitswerte in der Bike nach. Meine ist viel steifer 

Nee mal im Ernst. Der Dämpfer würd mich auch eher nerven. Ausgleichsbehälter ist nämlich ne tolle Erfindung. Wo soll sonst auch das ganze Öl hin wenn die Kolbenstange reinkommt. Also müßte der Dämpfer schon von Natur aus recht progressiv sein.

----------


## wald-vollernter

das werd ich dann schon sehn wie der dämpfer ist wenn ich ihn hab.
wenn der scheiße ist kann ich mir immer noch nen neuen kaufen.

----------


## wald-vollernter

Wer, außer mir, wartet denn zur zeit auf das veränderte EVO 2 ? Bis jetzt wart ich nämlich immer noch.wer hat sich wegen der veränderung umentschieden ?

----------


## Benngun

ich hab ja noch die leise Hoffnung das ich es Heute oder Morgen bekomme(abgespeckte Version). Dann Könnte ich damit am Sonntag im Siebengebirge fahren. sonst muß das Corratec nochmal herhalten ...

----------


## Old Anonym

es geschehen noch wunder:




> folgende Artikel haben wir an Sie abgeschickt:
> 
> --[Artikel]-----------------------------------------------------------
>         Menge: 1
>       Artikel: Ghost FR Northshore Evo II Rahmenset 44 cm mit Manitou Sherman Breakout
>   Einzelpreis: 1.350,00 €
>   Gesamtpreis: 1.350,00 €
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Versandkosten: 0,00 €
> ...

----------


## letsfets

das war ich

----------


## Benngun

meins soll jetzt angeblich Mittwoch früh per UPS rausgegangen sein. Bloß mein Händler hat es verpeilt sich die Paketnummer geben zu lassen   Nur der Meinte gerade am Telefon das er die Luise FR die ich dran haben will noch nich hat.

----------


## TIH GIB

Verdammt jetzt habt ihr mich mit dem Ghost-Viruns angesteckt und jetzt muss ich des auch haben ....   
Achja, ne Bitte hätte ich an die die des Ding schon haben: Könntet ihr mir mal Bilder von der Dämpferanlenkung schickenoder posten (am besten hinten und schräg). Weil ich hab nur die Bilder von der Seite, aber da kapier ich des net.
thx im Voraus

----------


## Benngun

auf einem der geposteten Bilder war das glaub ich ein bischen zu erkennen. Aber im Prinzip ist es wie ein umgedrehtes T. an dem einem Ende ist der Hinterbau und an dem Anderen der Dämpfer. Der "Fuß" vom T ist dann kurz unter dem oberrohr und vor der Sattelstütze festgemacht. (ich hoffe mal die Erklärung verwirrt nicht zu sehr   )

----------


## TIH GIB

ich versteh was du meinst, ist mir jetzt klar.  
Dennoch, mir scheint immer noch als ob der Dämpfer dann gegen das Unterrohr knallen würde   
Aber naja über nen Foto würd ich mich freuen, aber erstmal danke...

----------


## Benngun

durch diese Konstruktion soll der Dämpfer fast gerade zusammengeschoben werden. Also der Abstand Dämpfer zu Unterrohr sollte nicht sonderlich schwanken. Einer der es hat kann das ja mal bestätigen oder wiederlegen ...

ich will meins endlich

----------


## letsfets

hier erkennt man es eigentlich ganz gut:

----------


## wald-vollernter

das mit dem dämpfer kannst dir ja denken. du siehst auf den bildern ja den drehpunkt der "schaukel". daraus ergibt sich ne kreisbahn die das eine befestigungsauge des dämpfers macht. diese kreisbahn ist so gewählt dass am ende des federwegs eine kompression verhanden ist.

----------


## ClemDMC

So... 2 Dinge:

1.) Des geht si schon aus mitm Dämpfer... würdn ses sonst Produzieren??   Aja... hab gestern in Leogang a ausgiebeige Probefahrt gmacht (so ausgiebig übrigens das i heute kaum noch gehn kann....): Es hat sich bewehrt!!!  

2.) LEUTE, IHR HABTS ES GSCHAFT!!!!!! DER LÄNGSTE THREAD IM PRODUKTE UND TECHNIK-FORUM!!!! G R A T U L A T I O N   

EDIT: Es is glaub i nur noch a Thread im Bike-Treffs-Forum länger!!   (des is:  Wer kommt nach Leogang zum Forumstreffen mit 42 Seiten.... des schaffts noch!!!!)

----------


## TIH GIB

Genau des Bild hab ich gebraucht letsfets!   So jetzt hab ichs gesehen, jetzt muss ichs haben   .
Aber schaut ja fast so aus, als obs da reinregnen würde

----------


## Old Anonym

*threadfürnReckordlängermach*   und ich hoffe noch mit euch ,dass des Bike noch irgendwann ma richtig ausgeliefert wird.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

War ich--->ausgeloggt

----------


## ClemDMC

Hier nochamal für die dies no immer ned gschnallt ham  

umgedrehtes T, an allen 3 Enden is es gelagert, am oberen mitm Rahmen verbunden (natürlich gelagert), am einen ende is da Dämpfer, am anderen is de Anenkung fürn Hinterbau. Fotoapparat hamma a nomoi asupackt!

----------


## ClemDMC

Und nomoi von hinten   

https://www.downhill-board.com/uploa...-P1010006s.jpg

Wenns no mehr Bilder wollts... nur melden!!

----------


## TIH GIB

Yoa ist mir kalr, aber beim Sitzrohr sind doch diese "Löcher" .Siehe Bild , hat nix mit nem Dämpfer zu tun....

----------


## ClemDMC

Nana, des sind nur so Aussparungen... Gewichtsreduktion oder so...

----------


## Groovy

@Clem: Hast du shcon probiert den Dämpfer aufs Mittlere Loch beim "T" unten zu schrauben? I habs gestern gemacht aber noch nicht getestet auf jeden Fall is des Ding viel Progressiver^^

MfG
Groovy

----------


## ClemDMC

Nein, hab ich noch nicht... werd i glaub ich auch nicht so schnell machen weil ich zur Zeit mit da Funktion vom Fahrwerk ziemlich zufrieden bin!! I nutz a absolut alles an Federweg aus... wobei a bissal mehr Progressivität glaub ich ned schaden könnte...  
Vielleicht schau i amal...
Hast es eigentlich schon amal im Bikepark getestet??

----------


## Groovy

Na!!!! Leida no nit! I wollt des WE Leogang fahrn aba i hab koa Geld :[ Aba enxtes WE fahr i vlt nach Kitzbühel und da werds dann auf Herz und Nieren ( I bin davon ünerzeugt dass es Radl des hat) geprüft, ába i sollt irgendwie a Dämpferpumpe mitnehmen ^^MfGGroovy

----------


## beowulf

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJA  JAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJA  JAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJaJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJa ...

Ich hoffe das sagt alles: Gestern hab' ich die Ersparnisse von 2 Jahren abgeholt. Mit viel Glück noch ein "echtes" EVO II (gott sei dank mit dezenter schwarzter breakout plus). Heute bei strömendem Regen mal kurz angetestet und bin voll begeistert. Das verflixte spv ist leicht einzustellen und funktioniert super - kein rückschlag außer im harten wiegetritt. die gabel bockt noch die gustl's vertragen noch eine lange abfahrt zum einbremsen, aber jetzt eilt's ja nimma.      . 


ps: wär nett wenn mir jemand von den anderen glücklichen sagen könnte, welche bewandtnis es mit den löchern bei hebel und hinterbau hat. hab' nämlich das manual beim händler liegen lassen!

----------


## Benngun

ich will auch endlich ! Mein Händler meinte heute es ist immer noch nicht da. Wenn er bei Ghost wieder jemanden erreicht will er die Paktnummer erfragen. dann kann ich auch kucken wo der Rahmen unterwegs is ... naja zumindest hab ich heute meinen neuen Helm bekommen, fehlt nur noch das Rad dazu 

beowulf wann hast du deins geordert und wo?

----------


## dichter84

*threadverlänger* was habt´n ihr alle mit dem bike? ich hab noch kein bike gesehen, um das so´n wirbel gemacht wurde! ich mein ja, sieht echt verdammt geil aus... aber was is sonst noch so toll dran dass alle so verrückt danach sin!?? was soll´n der rahmen kosten?

----------


## beowulf

Also wieso ich so einen Wirbel mache: 1) Mein erstes "richtiges" radl 2) Traum meiner Jugend  3) Hab' lange genug darauf gewartet 4) a so hoit .

Ich denke, daß ich wohl mit vielen anderen bikes auch glücklich geworden wäre, aber es hat halt das evo sein sollen.

ps: wie ich es meiner freundin schon gesagt habe: ab jetzt gibt's 6 zu dritt - sie, ich und das EVO II (manche würden wohl "EVO, sie und ich" schreiben ) 

pss: was das rad sonst noch so zu bieten hat entnehme man dem thread.

----------


## wald-vollernter

was an dem so geil ist ??

ist das ne frage  

1. schaus dir an
2. für 1300-1400 euro ein bike mit fsa vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze, vorderradnabe, breakout, swinger 3-way
3. schaus dir nochmal an  

für den preis bekommst von andren herstellern allenfalls nen rahmen mit dämpfer, aber niemals mit gabel und dem restlichen zeug.

----------


## Konfusius

> für den preis bekommst von andren herstellern allenfalls nen rahmen mit dämpfer, aber niemals mit gabel und dem restlichen zeug.


wird scho seine gründe haben...

----------


## ClemDMC

Was heist da Rückschlag??   Wennst Pedalrückschlag meinst bist aba am falschen Dampfer... Des ding hat a Kettenstrebenverkürzung beim einfedern! (was i im gegensatz zu einer verlängerung ned so toll find weil de Kettn dann de ganze Zeit herumtaukelt.... kleines Kontra des Bikes am Rande welches i am Donnerstag erfahren habe) Oder meinst du an Rückschlag vom Dämpfer??

Löcher Hinterbau: Federweg; des untere -180mm, des obere -etwa 150mm
Löcher Hebel: Progressivität; unterstes Loch -am wenigsten progressiv, oberstes Loch -am progressivesten!

----------


## dichter84

urgh! sogar mit gabel!?? und des für 1400!?? vrdammt, ich wollt mir doch auch ´nen neuen freerider aufbauen.....   


PS: des war jetz kein scherz mit dem preis, oder!??

----------


## Feindi

Nein,stimmt schon

----------


## wald-vollernter

nix scherz  dat is so  

auf www.starbike.com kannst es ordern für 1350 euro

----------


## Konfusius

wennst es jetzt bestellst brauchst da wegen dem geld kan stress machn; weil die nächsten evos kommen eh erst gegen weihnachten...  har har har     scherzal!

----------


## Benngun

kann mal einer ins Manual vom Evo2 kucken ob es für die Scheibe hinten ein limit gibt? Mein Händler will erst abwarten bis er selber mal reingekuckt hat bevor er mir dafür die Luise FR mit ner 190er ordern will.

----------


## wald-vollernter

awo, des geht sicher. soll sich nich so anstellen. und wenn schon. ist ja deine sache wenn keine garantie mehr hast.

----------


## Benngun

Bei meinem Corratec Tokun mußte ich die Garantie in anspruch nehmen. Von daher währe es ganz gut zu wissen wie es beim Evo2 da aussieht. Aber ich gehe mal stark davon aus das selbst ne 210er hinten kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Wie sieht denn sonst die Allgemeine Auslieferlage aus? eins mit dem neuen Setup war ja inzwischen angekommen. Bei meinem hat Mein Händler bedenken ob es überhaubt schon rausgeschickt wurde. Ne UPS- Paketnummer konnten die im Kundenservice nicht nennen, und das Versprochene Fax mit der Nummer war nach 3 Stunden noch nicht da ...

----------


## ClemDMC

Heee..... habts ihr da a Manual zum Rahmen dazubekommen??   I hab nur des ganze Graffl von Manitou... de Nuss, den Kabelhalter, und de Anleitung von Gabel und Dämpfer... sonst nix!

Naja, i werds überleben! Freu mi auf jeden Fall schon auf Samstag... Saalbach   I schwörs eich, sovern i des Problem mitm hinteren Laufrad gelöst hab wir des Rald nicht mehr geschont ( ok, is am Donnerstag in Leogang a schon ned worden...)... Gracia werd si wundern wenn a mi in seim Rückspiegel erblickt

----------


## Benngun

JUHHHHUUUUU, hab gerade nen Anruf von meinem Händler bekommen: mein Rahmen ist eingetroffen      

wenn alles klappt und die Morgen alles bekommen was ich sonst noch will kann ich es vieleicht schon Morgen holen   

wenn ich es hab gibt es dann direkt auch ein Bild

----------


## wald-vollernter

gut gut. ist immer ein gutes zeichen wenn es immer mehr leute bekommen 

wenn ich ausm urlaub wieder zurück bin werd ich meins denk ich mir auch haben.

also schonmal viel spaß mit euren EVOs.

ich hoff ich komm mit den 18cm zurecht. des springen mitm hardtail prägt doch schon recht

----------


## letsfets

ahhrg. heute klingelt der postmann bei mir und sag er hätte ein paket für mich. ich seh sofort, dass kann nur das evo sein. nur leider sagt der postmann dann: bitte 1352 euro. und da ich die zufälligerweise nicht griffbereit hatte ist er wieder angebaun mit dem evo.scheiss starbike: wenn man rechnung als bezahlmethode angibt bei der bestellung, rechnet man nicht wirklich mit nem postman der plötzlich sone summe verlangt. naja was solls der eine tag macht den braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett

----------


## wald-vollernter

löl, zu geil 

mich zerreissts

----------


## Benngun

ich hoffe mal das ich Morgen oder Übermorgen mit gezückter EC Karte bei meinem Händler einrücken und mit dem Evo unterm Arsch ausrücken kann  

aber so allmählich gehts los. Bin mal gespannt was noch so alles aus dem Bike gemacht wird. Dann wird's hier bestimmt massenhaft Fotos hageln

----------


## wald-vollernter

wenns bis donnerstag nicht bei meim händler ist dann hab ich das nicht bis donnerstag nächste woche. weil bis dahin bin ich weg

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Hallo Sportsfreunde 

Naja, des is ja jetz' ka Evo2 aba mein geiles Ghost NS Fr mit ..... Manitou 4way Dämpfer und ne fette Breakout 150  
Leute, ich sag's euch, SPV rockt ! 
Ich hatte mein Rahmenset am 04/10/03 bestellt und auch nur vor zwei Wochen geliefert bekommen ! Bleibt STARK!!!, die Warterei hat bald ein Ende, und ehrlich, für so ein Bike lohnt es sich 8 Monate zu warten  

Hier ein paar Bilder :

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...22824617872815 

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...32920289995525 

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...99242025496135

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...87902171893657 

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...88862898833108

Und das, ist jetzt kein Bike, sondern mein 4 Monatiger junger Sohn ( sogar der wurde mich vor dem Ghost NS FR geliefert   )

monsite.wanadoo.fr/sbOObymach...42864659194185

Ich denke das wär ja schon ein Ding wenn sich alle die auf diesem Thread gepostet haben, treffen würden um sich nen schönen Tag in Badwilbad  oder Todnau  zu organisieren  Was haltet ihr davon  

Bis bald, Kptain sbOOb

----------


## wald-vollernter

des mit dem treffen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. aber jetz erstmal warten bis alle ihr ghost haben. ich habs nämlich noch nicht  

wenn ma uns treffen könnnt ma evtl auch noch den oberghostler klausmann fragen vielleicht würd der so was ja auch mitmachen. dann würd man mal sehn wieviel potential in nem ghost steckt

----------


## ClemDMC

Ja genau... und ich als erstbesitzer eines EVO2 bin dann da Truppenleiter  

@ Kptain sbOOb: Grstulation zum Radl... und no viel mehr zum Sohn!!! Alles Gute

----------


## stone

Nach über 30 wochen warten 

 Mein Evo II 

Einziger Manko den ich bis jetzt gefunden hab ein 2 cm langer Kratzer am Vorbau

----------


## Feindi

Wenn der Lack vom Rahmen noch die selbe qualität hat wie meiner,dann werden noch viel mehr Kratzer reinkommen  (vor allem steinschläge)

----------


## letsfets

hab meins heut auch zum ersten mal in den armen halten können. erster gedanke: boah ist das schön, zweiter gedanke: boah ist doch ganz schön schwer  und dann wieder: boah ist das schön

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Glückwunsch

----------


## ClemDMC

Wast warum er so schwa is?   

He... aba i frag mi warum de jetzt imma an Dämpfer verdreht einbaun... Auf allen Bildern de wir studiert ham war des Gewinde (fürs spannen der Feder) vorne und da Ausgleichsbehälter hinten.... jetzt werdens verdreht eingebaut ausgeliefert... schnall i ned!  
Aba wennst de Halterung vom Dämpfer ganz nach vorne stellst streift de Feder an da Aufnahme am Rahmen (wenn er so einbaut is wie er jetzt imma ausgliefert wird), deshalb habn i umdreht!   

 *PS: Gratulation an alle zum längsten Thread im Board!!!!!*

----------


## Benngun

ich hatte meins erst auch schonmal in der Hand. hammergeil! mir währ fast einer abgegangen  

alles was noch fehlt ist die Bremse (luise FR) aber gut das der Chef von dem Bikeladen die Nummer von nem hohen Tier bei Magura kennt. momentan scheint die Luise FR echt mangelware zu sein. fast so wie das evo2, aber nur Fast  

ich kann es kaum erwarten das Teil endlich umterm Arsch zu haben.

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Wir wollen Bilder   Wir wollen Bilder  Wir wollen Bilder  

Kptain

P.S. Wer hat's noch nicht ?

----------


## letsfets

hab diese woche keine zeit mehr zum zusammenbauen. wird am we gemacht. anfang nächster woche gibts dann bilder

----------


## t-chris

Habt ihr eigentlich die Sattelstütze zu eurem Evo2 dazu bekommen?

----------


## Benngun

mein Händler meinte ja. hab sie zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber ich gehe mal von aus das es auch so is.

----------


## wald-vollernter

sattelstütze hätt ich schon gern dabei.

wer wartet jetzt eigentlich noch auf sein evo außer mir ??

----------


## letsfets

sattelstütze ist dabei. hatte zwar zuerst gedacht sie würde fehlen, aber die ist genau wie der lenker an den rahmen geklebt.

----------


## t-chris

Bei meinen ist sie auch dabei, sie steht aber nicht dabei beim Rahmensatz. Dürften ziemliche Chaoten sein bei Ghost aber ihr wist schon einen geschenkten G.......

----------


## letsfets

najo im bike workshop steht aber auch, dass ne sattelstütze dabei ist

----------


## t-chris

So anscheinend hat ja jeder jetzt sein Evo2, ich übrigends auch endlich nach langer 2 Wochen dauernder Wartezeit. Es ist viel geiler als ich gedacht habe.

----------


## letsfets

hier gibts bilder von meinem:

https://www.downhill-board.com/showf...b=5&o=&fpart=1

----------


## Old Anonym

Warum hasst du den 4-WAy Dämpfer?

----------


## Michl

..und, hat´s schon mal einen längeren Thread, als den hier gegeben?

----------


## t-chris

Das ist nicht nur der 4 way sondern auch die Breakout Plus

----------


## wald-vollernter

meins ist jetz auch mal unterwegs, seit mittwoch oder so.
ghost hats schon losgeschickt, SCHON.  

mal schaun was ich für teile dran hängen hab.

----------


## Old Anonym

Nach euren ganzen Ausführungen hier bin ich jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen! Jetzt is nur die Frage ob der Rahmen in 48 auch für mich mit 190cm geeignet is? Kann mir da wer bitte weiterhelfen?
Danke!

----------


## stone

Ich fahr mit 1,93 m einen 44 wird zwar Berauf ein bischen happiger, aber dafür bau ich mir noch ne teleskop Sattelstütze, dann dürfts keine Probleme mehr geben.

----------


## t-chris

Meiner ist 48 und ich bin auch 1,93. Ich finde das bei dieser Größe der 48'er besser ist da die Oberrohrlänge auch 2cm länger ist. Damit hast du mehr Platz für deine Knie und der Radstand ist natürlich auch länger - ist beim EVO2 eh schon kurz also ist das auch eher ein Vorteil, das Bike wird dann ruhiger beim Downhill.
Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Das 4 cm längere Sitzrohr stört mich überhaupt nicht da ich den Sattel eh nie so tief runterstellen würde.

----------


## Old Anonym

wenn meine Bremse da is kann ich auch was zu sagen. ich hab mit 185 auch den 44 er genommen. Weil ich ganz gern ein wendigeres bike haben wollte. (ist halt jedem seine einstellung ob eher wendig oder ruhiger bei top speed)

Das mit der Teleskop Sattelstütze könnte mich eventuell dann auch interesieren. Kannst ja wenn du's hast mal schreiben welche du genommen hast bzw was du so zum basteln alles genommen hast und wie du die Sache verwirklicht hast

----------


## beowulf

So jetzt hab' ich meins auch endlich photos von meinem. Wahrscheinlich kennt eh schon jeder das evo, aber ... das muß halt sein.

ps: bin 187 und der 48 paßt mir perfekt (auch noch für touren), aber das ist wohl sehr subjektiv.

nr. 1

----------


## beowulf

nr 2

----------


## beowulf

nr 3

----------


## beowulf

nr 4 - Nichts ist perfekt  



Und wieder fleißig thread verlängert

----------


## Benngun

das mit cannondale.com ist doch wohl ein Witz  

das mußt du durchstereichen und www.ghost-bikes.de drüber schreiben  

sieht recht fein aus Bilder von meinem kommen auch bald

----------


## wald-vollernter

schön schön.

meins ist noch nicht mal da 

hoff das kommt jetz dann mal.

----------


## Benngun

Nachdem heute meine Luise FR für vorn gekommen ist, ist meinem Händler aufgefallen das die 2004er Schimano Nabe nicht für die Luise Scheiben geht. Jetzt bin ich erstmal auf Morgen vertröstet .... Irgendwie läuft das SCHEIßE  

aber naja zumindest haben die schon den Rahmen

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich hätt alles, mir fehlt nur der rahmen.
der is laut ghost seit letztem freitag unterwegs, also sollt der jetz dann auch mal kommen.

wenigstens hab ich noch mein hardtail sonst könnt ich gar nicht fahren.

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Das ist ja Unglaublich und Ärgerlich.    

Aber wenigstens ist das gute alte Ht einem noch treu gelle-..?

----------


## wald-vollernter

jo schon. das schöne hardtail macht alles mit 
nur die gabel will so langsam mal zum service die hat spiel an den laufbuchsen.

----------


## t-chris

@beowulf: Da du ja auch Touren fährst, weist du ungefähr was deins wiegt?

----------


## Old Anonym

Laut Herstellerangaben so 17-18 kg je nach reifen, habs allerdings noch nicht gewogen - hol ich nach.

PS: das mit cannondale strebenschutz ist kein witz. hab auch griffe von cannondale - aber das ändert sich irgendwann

----------


## wald-vollernter

so leut hab ne neue story vom überragenden geschäftsverständnis von ghost:

mein evo ist seit letzter woche donnerstag. also 3.6. oder so unterwegs. hab ich mir gedacht des kommt bald. bis heut ist noch nix da. mein händöer hat sich bei ghost informiert da hat der typ gesagt sie hätten es mit spedition geschickt. jetz liegt des evo schon seit ner woche bei der spedition rum, die habens noch nicht weiter geschickt   .ganz davon abgesehn dass die spedition ein schrecklicher sauhaufen sein muss, WIESO schickt ghost einen rahmen per spedition, sind die blöd oder was  manchmal frag ich mich echt obs in der bike-branche blos gurken gibt.
wenn sie schon eine verzögerung von beinah 4 monaten beim ausliefern haben dann können se es doch dann wenigstens mit nem richtigen transportunternehmen schicken und nicht mit so ner prähistorischen bayrischen affenspedition.
ich kreg echt gleich zu viel, ich muss gleich kotzen wegen so was. ich mein wollen die die evos verkaufen oder in allen möglichen speditionen zwischenlagern, da kregt ma ja zu viel bei so nem scheißunternehmen.

schrecklich wenn leute meinen sie könnten ein unternehmen führen und dabei nicht mal nen stift gerade in die hand nehmen.  
hab echt keine lust mehr auf die scheiße so langsam.
wenigstens ist das evo nicht mehr bei ghost, da können die schon nix mehr verbocken.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

bekommst es schon noch --->fragt sich nur noch wann

----------


## wald-vollernter

mein händler hat auch gemeint dass es nur noch eine frage von ein paar tagen wäre.
aber so was geht trotzdem nicht  
die können doch ein paket nicht eine woche rumliegen lassen, also nein, die haben da was falsch verstanden an "service und kundenfreundlichkeit"
wenigstens können sie einem jetz sagen wo sich mein evo befindet. ich hätte gern die nummer vom spediteur, dann könnt ma denen mal feuer unterm arsch machen

----------


## Benngun

ich hab meins heute Aufgebaut bekommen. Es hat 17,8 Kg (44er) und is saugeil  Die Federung muß ich mir zwar noch einstellen aber das ist ja das kleinste Problem.

hat zufällig schon jemand sich die anleitungen zum einstellen besorgt ? Sind die passabel schnell mit google zu finden ? oder braucht man da schon halbe insider Tips ?

hier auch das erste Bildchen

----------


## Benngun

und nummer zwei

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

auch geil ,aber mach den Sattel runter(wenigstens fürs Bild )

----------


## Old Anonym

sehr schön!!!fast wie mein baby!!

----------


## Feindi

Also ich find ja dass die breakout in grau ziemlich beschissen aussieht (in camo eh am geilsten) aber sonst siehts echt schick aus  
Sattel wär nicht so mein Fall,was sind das denn für Bremsen?

----------


## Benngun

Luise FR vorn 210er hinten 190er   und gleich gehts nach Lohmar, dann kann ich im Steinbruch spielen

----------


## wald-vollernter

gratulation zu der bremse 
hab vorne auch die louise fr mit 210er scheibe.
hinten bald ne louise mit 180er

und bald hab ich hoffentlich auch mein evo, mal schaun was ich für gabel un dämpfer dran hab.

----------


## Benngun

bin grad von ner Tour mit dem Evo zurück. Das Teil saugt an den Steigungen regelrecht die Kraft aus den Beinen. Aber dafür ist es Bergab hammergeil. Ich werd an den Einstellungen noch einiges Machen müßen, aber es ist jetzt schon Hammer

----------


## Poison :)

finde des evo2 auch extrem geil!!!
das preis/leistungsverhältniss von ghost is auch ned schlecht.....
kenne nicht viel firmen,die um sowenig geld soviel hergeben!!

MFG

----------


## blackforest

Sie gebens dafür auch nur recht langsam her.

----------


## wald-vollernter

löl, war grad beim händler und muss schon sagen, ghost ist der hammer.

mein händler hat heut morgen bei ghost angerufen und gefragt wo mein evo bleibt. dann hat der ghostler heut mittag bei ihm angerufen, ja sie hätten das evo2 an die falsche adresse, sprich den falschen händler geschickt.   also, sachen gibts die sollts ja eigentlich nicht geben. dann haben sie es sich wieder zurückschicken lassen und schickens jetzt oder habens schon geschickt an meinen händler. damit sollts die nächsten tage da sein.
 so langsam komm ich bei dem unternehmen schon irgendwie ins grübeln. ich hoff die haben verstanden wie rum der steuersatz ins steuerrohr soll    sonst hab ich immers vorderrad im gesicht beim fahren   


jetz muss ich erstma mitm hardtail bei den eichhörnchen posen gehn

----------


## pAz

echt geiles bik!

JUHU 100 posts!!!             

mfG

----------


## Benngun

also der Teil der vormontiert ist war eigentlich ok. Die Techniker die Ghost hat sind schon in Ordnung (glaub ich) nur halt der Organisatorische Teil von Ghost scheint wegen schlechten Note von der Sonderschule geflogen zu sein   
Am besten währe es wahrscheinlich gewesen wenn jeder zu Ghost gefahren währ und sich das Rad von den Technikern direkt hätte geben lassen

----------


## wald-vollernter

ich glaub ein großes problem war dass mein händler zum ersten mal bei ghost bestellt hat.

aber jetz solls ja angeblich aufm rechten weg zu mir sein

----------


## wald-vollernter

so. jetz isses mir zu viel geworden

hab bei meim händler dem ghost ja partout nix schickt das evo abbestellt und gerade eins bei starbike geordert.

das wird jetz hoffentlich bald da sein.
ich hab so nen HASS auf ghost  

wieso bekommen dies nicht hin meinem händler ein evo zu schicken. seit 3 !!! wochen solls angeblich unterwegs sein. wer glaubt wird seelig  

muss jetz nur noch 1350 euro holen für nachnahme  

evtl kommts dann ja noch diese woche  

ich habs letztes jahr im oktober bestellt. und mitte juni hab ichs jetzt. wenn ich das gewusst hätte hät ich mir gleich was andres gekauft.

----------


## Groovy

Sers Waldi!Du hast ja echt a Pech! Über ein halbes Jahr auf einen Rahmen warten müssen ist ein Witz! DA hab i ja viel mehr Glück kap!Trotzdem hoffe ich dass du mit dme Bike gleich viel Spaß haben wirst wie ich mit meinem Habe!Stell ma Pics rein bitte! Von meinem sollte ich auch mal welche machn^^ hab i schon vor ~2 Monat gsag!MfGGroovy

----------


## wald-vollernter

das war kein haklbes jahr. das waren über 8 monate wenn ich richtig rechne.
ich hoff es hat sich dann auch gelohnt wenn ichs hab  

wenigstens konnt ich die zeit fahren sonst hätt ich nicht so lang gewartet. 


mein händler ist übrigens froh drum dass ich en laden gefunden hab ders auf lager hat. dann muss er sich nicht mehr mit den ghostlern rumärgern die kaum auskunft gebn und nicht ans telefon gehn

----------


## Benngun

ich hab zwar nur 6,5 Monate drauf gewartet aber ich finde es hat sich gelohnt   
Nur das die mit so einer miesen Organisation so geile Bikes zusammenbauen ist ein Rätzel. Naja eher sogar ein Paradoxon, wenn man bedenkt das die es nicht schaffen nen Rahmen an die richtige Adresse zu schicken

----------


## wald-vollernter

he leut ich glaubs ja kaum:

Sehr geehrter Herr Wasmer,

folgende Artikel haben wir an Sie abgeschickt:

--[Artikel]-----------------------------------------------------------
        Menge: 1
      Artikel: Ghost FR Northshore Evo II Rahmenset 48 cm mit Manitou Sherman Breakout
  Einzelpreis: 1.350,00 €
  Gesamtpreis: 1.350,00 €
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Versandkosten: 4,00 €
----------------------------------------------------------------------
        Summe: 1.354,00 €
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Ware sollte innerhalb der nächsten 1 - 3 Werktage bei Ihnen eintreffen,
ansonsten bitten wir um kurze Nachricht, damit wir den Verbleib klären können.
Bitte prüfen Sie bei der Paketannahme sorgfältig dessen Zustand und
lassen sich eventuelle Schäden vom Paketdienst bestätigen.


kam um 18 uhr von starbike.
ich glaub ich träum

----------


## blackforest

Des meinen die nicht so! 

Wär doch langweilig wenns schon kommen würd.

----------


## wald-vollernter

hoff ich doch mal.

ich hatte so wenig zeit zur vorfreude 

und jetz hab ich mich grad ans hardtail gewohnt.

----------


## TIH GIB

Seh ich das richtig, bei Nachname nur 4€  Versandkosten???? 
Naja wenn du es dann endlich hast, poste mal nen paar Bilder und schreib nen Testbericht

----------


## Daywalker

naja bei 1350,- Euro sollte der Versand wohl kostenlos sein  Die Nachnahme wahrscheinlich nur das was es extra kostet, ach ka =P

----------


## rembox

du glaubst wohl noch an den guten wilen des menschen? bist du enn blind? die haben sich doch alle gegen dich verschworen! spätestens morgen wenn die das evt losschicken sagt die post : ach an den soll das gehen? ne sorry die von ghost haben gesagt das wir das nicht ausliefern dürfen   awas ne... hast es dir ja weiss gott verdient  aber wehe das HT verstaubt dann in der ecke

----------


## wald-vollernter

ab 250 euro isses bei starbike versandkostenfrei.
dann kommen due 4 euro für nachnahme drauf. ich denk der postbotre wird nochmal 2 euro raufmachen. also 6 euro.

gestern abend um 18 uhr ists bei denen ausm haus. also wirds denk ich morgen kommen.

komm mir in etwa so vor wie in viva la bam "don't feed phil"

bis vor ein paar tagen hätt ich das mit der verschwörung sogar noch geglaubt 

das ht wird erstma neue räder un bremsen brauchen sonst verstaubts echt. denk eher nich dass das verstaubt. weil mitm hardtail machts einfach zu viel spaß dafür.

bilder mach ich dann wenns da ist.

----------


## Old Anonym

Hi!
Des Evo 2 sollte doch ursrünglich mit 170mm vorne kommen, was haltet ihr davon, die Breakout zu verkaufen und sich ne Marzocchi Super T einbauen? Spricht da irgendwas dagegen?(Bis auf 1 1/8, aber da wirds ja wohl Reduzierhülsen geben)
Danke schon mal für eure Meinungen!
Flo

----------


## wald-vollernter

hab ich mir auch sc´hon mal überlegt in der zukunft evtl mal. aber jetz fahr ich erstma mit der breakout mit 150.

ne super t würd da aber denk ich recht gut reinpassen. oder noch besser ne 888 auf 17/18 reuziert

----------


## Benngun

man sollte dann auch kucken wie hoch die gabel baut! kann ja sein das ne Doppelbrückengabel weit aushöher baut als für den Lenkwinkel gut ist. Aber da man ja am evo2 den Lenkwinkel einstellen kann kann auch weit aus mehr federweg rein. Jedenfalls so lange man nicht über den maximalen Lenkwinkel hinauskommt. Aber ich finde das das Evo2 mit der Sherman ziemlich genial ist.

----------


## beowulf

Ich denke mal, daß die Sherman + schon recht hoch baut. Apropos: Irgendwer hat 'mal die Lackqualität von Ghost bemängelt. Dazu kann ich sagen:

- der lack am hinterbau hält leider kein abrutschen über felsplatten aus 

- hagelkörner bis 1.5 cm durchmesser kein problem 

- generell kann man den lack schon durch abwischen von schmutz beschädigen - schade

----------


## Benngun

hätte ich nicht so lange drauf gewartet hätte ich den Rahmen noch Pulverbeschichten lassen. Der Lack ist echt nicht die Welt.

----------


## Lanman

Was braucht man den für das Northshore und das Evo2 für eine Trettlagergehäusebreite und Achslänge?

----------


## TIH GIB

Jungs, könnt ihr euch net mal den Thread durchlesen??? Das stand da irgendwo  

Also: Die  *Länge*(sry war vorher falsch)  hat mit dem Rahmen nichts zu tun, ist rein für die Kettenlinie(also na gut nen bisle was mit dem Rahmen zu tun). Die Breite beträgt 68/73.
Länge würd ich 118 sagen.

----------


## wald-vollernter

ahhhhhhh, *flenn*will meins auch endlich. wieso liefert dhl am samstag nur nicht aus, sonst hätt ichs jetz.

----------


## Old Anonym

1. Der Thread hat mitlerweile 51 Seiten a 10 Post's von Leuten die verständlicher Weise sehnsucht nach ihrem Rahmen habe und irgendwo dazwischen seht vielleicht die Geäusebreite.
2. Ist es nun 68 oder 73???
Ist es beim Northshore 68 und beim Evo2 73 oder umgekehrt???

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.

----------


## Lanman

Sorry, das da oben war ich!

Ich habe noch etwas vergessen.
3. Die Gehäusebreite hat sehr wohl etwas mit dem Rahmen zu tun und nur mit dem Rahmen. Ob man das Trettlager durch einstellen der Kettenlinie in seiner Position nach rechts oder links verändert ist etwas anderes.

----------


## ClemDMC

Breite 68, Länge kommt auf de Kurbel und de Montage drauf an!

----------


## TIH GIB

ja stimmt, dass erste Breite muss in Länge umgewandelt werden...da war ich wohl nen bissle Müde. sry, aber ich meinte eh Länge.

----------


## wald-vollernter

wie hart is die feder im evo2 ??

weil mit kompletter ausrüstung wieg ich denk ich mal schon so 95 kilo oder en mehr.

laut dem federhärtenberechnugsrechner da bräucht ich ne 500-530 lbs/inch
was auch immer des heißt.

----------


## beowulf

Also beim Swinger ist eine 550 x 2.5 verbaut - das paßt bei meinen 95 kg recht gut (mit 3-4 mm vorspannung). In der Gabel (breakout +) ist bei mir eine hoffnungslos zu weiche verbaut - hoffe ich bekomme bald meine harten federn.

----------


## wald-vollernter

nice, dann passts ja hoffentlich wenigstens beim dämpfer. fährst aber hoffentlich schon so 40% sag wie sich des bei nem spv-dämpfer gehört oder ?

----------


## t-chris

@beowulf: Wie schwer bist du und wo hast du die Federn für die Breakout+ bestellt? Achja und was kosten die?
Thx
t-chris

----------


## beowulf

Im Bedienungshandbuch stehen für FR so 30 - 40 % sag (für dh 30 - 45 %) und fahr offroad so 35 % - das paßt ganz gut. zum bergauf strampeln erhöh' ich die vorspannung und hab so dann um die 20 - 25 % (macht den sitzwinkel halt dann angenehmer).

----------


## beowulf

also: nackig wieg ich so 93 kg. mit ausrüstung entsprechend. die federn hab' ich bei meinem händler bestellt (so wie den rahmen).

----------


## Benngun

was denn für ein Bedienungshandbuch? hast du das mit bekommen oder selber besorgt ? ich hab null Bedienungsanleitung   hab bis jetzt ein bischen durch Probieren einstellungen gemacht. Währ nicht schlecht zu wissen was ich da gemacht hab

----------


## beowulf

Bedienungshandbuch für manitou dämpfer und gabeln hab' ich von meinem händler mitbekommen. findest es aber auch auf der answer homepage als pdf.

----------


## stone

Ehm, welchen Umwerfer habt ihr eigendlich verwendet ?
mein Down Pull, Down Swing ist zu kurz, so as ich nicht bis zu den Kettenblätern komm

----------


## wald-vollernter

zug muss auf jeden fall von unten kommen. also down pull, oder ?

hatte auch erst nen deore der nicht ging weil die manschette viel zu weit unten war. dann hab ich nen alten lx genommen. der is dann warscheinlich top swing weil der passt perfekt.

----------


## Red

Wenn die Schelle oben ist, dann ist es ein Downswing.

----------


## wald-vollernter

also braucht man nen downsing.

----------


## stone

Ich hab nen Shimano Xt 03 Down Swing Down Pull, aber irgendwie past des Ding nicht wirklich hin, zuweit weg vom Kb und ganz unten am Rohr  
Entweder ich hab nen falschen Umwerfer oder ich bin zu dämlich des Ding hinzubauen

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Hallo !

Du brauchst diesen Umwerfer : etwas anderes wird nicht dahin passen !

www.starbike.com/images/Shima...XT/FD-M761.jpg 

Bis Bald !

Kptain sbOOb

----------


## Kptain sbOOb

Habt ihr eigentlich alle jetzt eur Bike 
Gibt's noch welche die d'rauf warten ?

Wie wär's mit einem GGM ??  ( Geduldiger Ghostler Meeting )

Kptain sbOOb

----------


## Old Anonym

klingt lustig, aber die Leute irgendwann und irgendwo auf nen möglichst brauchbaren nenner zu bekommen ist nicht gerade einfach.

----------


## Groovy

I hab meins^^ aba mit Lx umwerfer, der passt a einwandfrei mit 3 kb

----------


## wald-vollernter

hab auch nen lx. der is aber sicher schon 6 jahre alt

----------

